# Epic Smack Down Of Megyn Kelly By Newt Gingrich



## S.J.

This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!


----------



## oreo

There's already a thread on this.

What you're really seeing here, is Newt Gingrich in total melt--down. He knows his political commentary days are OVER, and who is going to come out the hero in all of this will be Megyn Kelly.

She has been repeatedly attacked by the Reich wing--starting from the very 1st debate, when she brought up Trump's issues with women. You ignored her warnings, like you did everyone else's, and now you're going to pay for it, including Newt Gingrich.

Megyn Kelly is one* NASTY* woman--LOL And she will rise to the cream of the crop, top of the hill journalist, and she'll have her pick of wherever she wants to go.

Any right wing talk show host, their guests, any politician who has endorsed, supported or even defended Donald Trump will end up as significant as a mosquito on an elephants ass.

*The First Trump casualty is sitting Republican Senator Kelly Ayotte*--that endorsed Trump, and just now un endorsed him._ Too late!_
IT'S A STAMPEDE! Republicans flee Trump in unprecedented fashion month before election

*Article:*
"Steve Berman at The Resurgent has dire news about the Senate race in New Hampshire — and I don’t want to say it’s all Donald Trump’s fault . . . but it’s all Donald Trump’s fault:

[Democrat challenger and sitting Governor Maggie] Hassan is now up between 1 and 7 points in the last two polls. FiveThirtyEight gives Hassan a 65.8 percent chance of winning what should have been a safe senate seat from a popular Republican.

As New Hampshire goes, so goes the nation. If the highly elastic presidential polling has moved the down ballot race in the Granite State, imagine what it’s doing in other key senate races that are more positively correlated to the top of the ticket.

The highest probability event based on FiveThirtyEight’s model is that Democrats take control 51 to 49.

All you have to do, as this video effectively does, is take Sen. Ayotte’s claim that she would “absolutely” see Donald Trump as a role model, and contrast that with his own piggish statements over the years. Voila! A seat the GOP should keep is in severe jeopardy.

*Donald Trump is the greatest gift the GOP could give the Democrats*. We told you this. We told you, over and over. Some of you didn’t listen — and your “reward” may well be worse than losing the presidency.

If you’re a fervent Trump supporter, please: go into a closet and don’t come out again until _never_.

This ends the public service announcement".
Ayotte Set to Lose Senate Race for Saying Donald Trump is a Good Role Model | RedState






You were warned.
#NeverTrump: We Told You He Would Kill Us, but You Didn’t Listen


----------



## PurpleOwl

oreo said:


> There's already a thread on this.


so???


----------



## BULLDOG

*Epic Melt Down On Megyn Kelly's Show  By Newt Gingrich*

There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## S.J.

BULLDOG said:


> *Epic Melt Down On Megyn Kelly's Show  By Newt Gingrich*
> 
> There, I fixed it for you.


That's cute, Bullshit.  Care to contribute anything?  Didn't think so.


----------



## oreo

BULLDOG said:


> *Epic Melt Down On Megyn Kelly's Show  By Newt Gingrich*
> 
> There, I fixed it for you.




You don't try to f..k  around with the largest voting block in this country (women) while expecting to win National Elections.  They have this uncanny ability to kick your ass in a voting booth.
Poll: Nearly half of Republican women wouldn't vote for Trump
73 percent of women voters have an 'unfavorable' view of Donald Trump


----------



## Snouter

Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !


----------



## S.J.

Snouter said:


> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !


She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.


----------



## BluesLegend

S.J. said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.
Click to expand...


She's been trying to take out Trump since the very first debate. I don't know what her problem is, its not the defense of women since she's barely laid a glove on rapist defender Hillary.


----------



## S.J.

BluesLegend said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been trying to take out Trump since the very first debate. I don't know what her problem is, its not the defense of women since she's barely laid a glove on rapist defender Hillary.
Click to expand...

Notice how she couldn't bring herself to say Bill Clinton is a sexual predator?  Her indignation seems to be somewhat limited, depending on which party is involved.


----------



## BluesLegend

S.J. said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been trying to take out Trump since the very first debate. I don't know what her problem is, its not the defense of women since she's barely laid a glove on rapist defender Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how she couldn't bring herself to say Bill Clinton is a sexual predator?  Her indignation seems to be somewhat limited, depending on which party is involved.
Click to expand...


Bill Clinton's list of victims dwarfs Trumps its not even close. Rape, multiple sexual assaults, DNA evidence, a decades long pattern of repeated behavior, and Hillary has been there the whole time attacking Bill's victims and its damn near total silence from Kelly on this. That's why Newt finally had enough of her BS and called her on it.

Now Kelly will pout and never invite Newt on her show again.


----------



## Lumpy 1

There's no doubt Megyn supports Hillary and her proven sexual harassment and probable rapist Bj Bill. It's called hypocrisy, the true test of a Democrat is to pick a side with blinders on and Megyn passes that test. She's a pervert enabler much like Hillary and most every other phony and frothing Democrat.


----------



## Lumpy 1

oreo said:


> There's already a thread on this.
> 
> What you're really seeing here, is Newt Gingrich in total melt--down. He knows his political commentary days are OVER, and who is going to come out the hero in all of this will be Megyn Kelly.
> 
> She has been repeatedly attacked by the Reich wing--starting from the very 1st debate, when she brought up Trump's issues with women. You ignored her warnings, like you did everyone else's, and now you're going to pay for it, including Newt Gingrich.
> 
> Megyn Kelly is one* NASTY* woman--LOL And she will rise to the cream of the crop, top of the hill journalist, and she'll have her pick of wherever she wants to go.
> 
> Any right wing talk show host, their guests, any politician who has endorsed, supported or even defended Donald Trump will end up as significant as a mosquito on an elephants ass.
> 
> *The First Trump casualty is sitting Republican Senator Kelly Ayotte*--that endorsed Trump, and just now un endorsed him._ Too late!_
> IT'S A STAMPEDE! Republicans flee Trump in unprecedented fashion month before election
> 
> *Article:*
> "Steve Berman at The Resurgent has dire news about the Senate race in New Hampshire — and I don’t want to say it’s all Donald Trump’s fault . . . but it’s all Donald Trump’s fault:
> 
> [Democrat challenger and sitting Governor Maggie] Hassan is now up between 1 and 7 points in the last two polls. FiveThirtyEight gives Hassan a 65.8 percent chance of winning what should have been a safe senate seat from a popular Republican.
> 
> As New Hampshire goes, so goes the nation. If the highly elastic presidential polling has moved the down ballot race in the Granite State, imagine what it’s doing in other key senate races that are more positively correlated to the top of the ticket.
> 
> The highest probability event based on FiveThirtyEight’s model is that Democrats take control 51 to 49.
> 
> All you have to do, as this video effectively does, is take Sen. Ayotte’s claim that she would “absolutely” see Donald Trump as a role model, and contrast that with his own piggish statements over the years. Voila! A seat the GOP should keep is in severe jeopardy.
> 
> *Donald Trump is the greatest gift the GOP could give the Democrats*. We told you this. We told you, over and over. Some of you didn’t listen — and your “reward” may well be worse than losing the presidency.
> 
> If you’re a fervent Trump supporter, please: go into a closet and don’t come out again until _never_.
> 
> This ends the public service announcement".
> Ayotte Set to Lose Senate Race for Saying Donald Trump is a Good Role Model | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were warned.
> #NeverTrump: We Told You He Would Kill Us, but You Didn’t Listen



Sooo, let's say Hillary wins and you voted for these truths and far far far worse to continue .. what then?


----------



## cnm

Guys. From reading your posts I'd say this is what you need...


----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## S.J.

cnm said:


> Guys. From reading your posts I'd say this is what you need...


Sorry pal, but the last comment says it all.  Gingrich got to her or she wouldn't have made the remark about "anger issues".  He called her out and took her down a few notches.


----------



## Crixus

S.J. said:


> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!




Yeah, I wish that whom ever's peins she sucks dies and she gets sent back to the minors where she belongs. if it weren't for trump no one would even know who she is aside from the Fox sheep that is.


----------



## my2¢

In terms of a debate I'd give the first half to him and the last half to her, but overall her performance was quite unprofessional.  Fox News (along with the rest of mainstream media) needs to stick with reporting news, not creating it.


----------



## Slade3200

She went aggressively after Hillary two segments after the Newt interview, focusing on the wiki emails that Clintons staff wrote about her emails with Obama. Did you all happen to see that one? Did it look like she was holding back against Hillary?


----------



## owebo

Newt did a nice job of....


----------



## jwoodie

Megyn is just another starlet seeking fame by any means possible.


----------



## Slade3200

jwoodie said:


> Megyn is just another starlet seeking fame by any means possible.


SHes already got the fame. She just calls it like she sees it and dishes it out to both sides. Reps are so sensitive to any media critique or challenge... automatically makes them a liberal in the tank for Clinton. Get real


----------



## Slade3200

ANd there it is! Trump calling out Newt for an "AMAZING interview with Kelly". Well he had one day (yesterday) where he tried to stay on message, minus the employees on Obamacare error and the Biden Barn fight... but now the focus gets to go back to Trump/Newt being clueless to womens sexual assault concerns.  He's always gotta be the tough guy... so easy to take the bait. It really is amazing


----------



## g5000

Wow.  Gingrich completely fell apart in that interview.  He devolved into a five year old.  "Billy did it, too!"

The man is a walking bag of hypocrisy.  He impeached Billy over a blowjob, while he himself was committing adultery.  He blames the GSEs for the crash, while he was employed by the GSEs during the bubble and could not say enough good things about them.

How does this man with zero integrity get airplay?


----------



## Redfish

Her ratings are crashing, she won't  be around much longer.



Slade3200 said:


> ANd there it is! Trump calling out Newt for an "AMAZING interview with Kelly". Well he had one day (yesterday) where he tried to stay on message, minus the employees on Obamacare error and the Biden Barn fight... but now the focus gets to go back to Trump/Newt being clueless to womens sexual assault concerns.  He's always gotta be the tough guy... so easy to take the bait. It really is amazing




Womens sexual assault concerns???????????   is that what you said?  

What about the women assaulted by Bill Clinton and then destroyed by Hillary Clinton?   Do they count?


----------



## Redfish

g5000 said:


> Wow.  Gingrich completely fell apart in that interview.  He devolved into a five year old.  "Billy did it, too!"
> 
> The man is a walking bag of hypocrisy.  He impeached Billy over a blowjob, while he himself was committing adultery.




bullshit, he took the partisan bitch apart for her hypocrisy and lies.


----------



## g5000

I find it the height of hilarity Groper Don and his surrogates are now whining about all the media attention he is getting.

He would not be the GOP nominee were it not for all the free media attention he basked in at the beginning of this process.  He got more air time than all his competitors put together, and he sure wasn't complaining then!

Just a few short months ago, he was crowing about "all Trump, all the time".

Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## g5000

Redfish said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Gingrich completely fell apart in that interview.  He devolved into a five year old.  "Billy did it, too!"
> 
> The man is a walking bag of hypocrisy.  He impeached Billy over a blowjob, while he himself was committing adultery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit, he took the partisan bitch apart for her hypocrisy and lies.
Click to expand...

Look at his face in the final minute.  Total meltdown.  He turned into a snitty little five year old.

"Billy did it, too!"


----------



## Slade3200

Redfish said:


> Her ratings are crashing, she won't  be around much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANd there it is! Trump calling out Newt for an "AMAZING interview with Kelly". Well he had one day (yesterday) where he tried to stay on message, minus the employees on Obamacare error and the Biden Barn fight... but now the focus gets to go back to Trump/Newt being clueless to womens sexual assault concerns.  He's always gotta be the tough guy... so easy to take the bait. It really is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Womens sexual assault concerns???????????   is that what you said?
> 
> What about the women assaulted by Bill Clinton and then destroyed by Hillary Clinton?   Do they count?
Click to expand...

Yes they count, but you can't just change the subject to Bill and negate everything that Trump said and did... that tactic doesn't work


----------



## Slade3200

Redfish said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Gingrich completely fell apart in that interview.  He devolved into a five year old.  "Billy did it, too!"
> 
> The man is a walking bag of hypocrisy.  He impeached Billy over a blowjob, while he himself was committing adultery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit, he took the partisan bitch apart for her hypocrisy and lies.
Click to expand...

Kelly is equally tough and critical on Trump and Hillary. That doesn't make her partisan


----------



## g5000

Slade3200 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her ratings are crashing, she won't  be around much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANd there it is! Trump calling out Newt for an "AMAZING interview with Kelly". Well he had one day (yesterday) where he tried to stay on message, minus the employees on Obamacare error and the Biden Barn fight... but now the focus gets to go back to Trump/Newt being clueless to womens sexual assault concerns.  He's always gotta be the tough guy... so easy to take the bait. It really is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Womens sexual assault concerns???????????   is that what you said?
> 
> What about the women assaulted by Bill Clinton and then destroyed by Hillary Clinton?   Do they count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they count, but you can't just change the subject to Bill and negate everything that Trump said and did... that tactic doesn't work
Click to expand...

The tactic actually backfires.  Especially with women.

This is what Groper Don and his minions will never get.  Logical fallacies always bite you in the ass.  They are telling the world Two Wrongs Make A Right Winger™.

It's like watching someone hit themselves in the head with a hammer and telling their friends, "I just beat the shit out of that bitch!"


----------



## MarcATL

oreo said:


> There's already a thread on this.
> 
> What you're really seeing here, is Newt Gingrich in total melt--down. He knows his political commentary days are OVER, and who is going to come out the hero in all of this will be Megyn Kelly.
> 
> She has been repeatedly attacked by the Reich wing--starting from the very 1st debate, when she brought up Trump's issues with women. You ignored her warnings, like you did everyone else's, and now you're going to pay for it, including Newt Gingrich.
> 
> Megyn Kelly is one* NASTY* woman--LOL And she will rise to the cream of the crop, top of the hill journalist, and she'll have her pick of wherever she wants to go.
> 
> Any right wing talk show host, their guests, any politician who has endorsed, supported or even defended Donald Trump will end up as significant as a mosquito on an elephants ass.
> 
> *The First Trump casualty is sitting Republican Senator Kelly Ayotte*--that endorsed Trump, and just now un endorsed him._ Too late!_
> IT'S A STAMPEDE! Republicans flee Trump in unprecedented fashion month before election
> 
> *Article:*
> "Steve Berman at The Resurgent has dire news about the Senate race in New Hampshire — and I don’t want to say it’s all Donald Trump’s fault . . . but it’s all Donald Trump’s fault:
> 
> [Democrat challenger and sitting Governor Maggie] Hassan is now up between 1 and 7 points in the last two polls. FiveThirtyEight gives Hassan a 65.8 percent chance of winning what should have been a safe senate seat from a popular Republican.
> 
> As New Hampshire goes, so goes the nation. If the highly elastic presidential polling has moved the down ballot race in the Granite State, imagine what it’s doing in other key senate races that are more positively correlated to the top of the ticket.
> 
> The highest probability event based on FiveThirtyEight’s model is that Democrats take control 51 to 49.
> 
> All you have to do, as this video effectively does, is take Sen. Ayotte’s claim that she would “absolutely” see Donald Trump as a role model, and contrast that with his own piggish statements over the years. Voila! A seat the GOP should keep is in severe jeopardy.
> 
> *Donald Trump is the greatest gift the GOP could give the Democrats*. We told you this. We told you, over and over. Some of you didn’t listen — and your “reward” may well be worse than losing the presidency.
> 
> If you’re a fervent Trump supporter, please: go into a closet and don’t come out again until _never_.
> 
> This ends the public service announcement".
> Ayotte Set to Lose Senate Race for Saying Donald Trump is a Good Role Model | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were warned.
> #NeverTrump: We Told You He Would Kill Us, but You Didn’t Listen


Basically. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

g5000 said:


> Wow.  Gingrich completely fell apart in that interview.  He devolved into a five year old.  "Billy did it, too!"
> 
> The man is a walking bag of hypocrisy.  He impeached Billy over a blowjob, while he himself was committing adultery.  He blames the GSEs for the crash, while he was employed by the GSEs during the bubble and could not say enough good things about them.
> 
> How does this man with zero integrity get airplay?


Via the deplorable Republicans that support him.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## J.E.D

Serial adulterer, Newt, accusing anyone of being obsessed with sex, is fucking hilarious


----------



## bodecea

S.J. said:


> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!


"bitch"....sweet talk by RWrs......


----------



## Theowl32

S.J. said:


> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!


Typical arrogant know it all kuuunt.


----------



## Slade3200

Theowl32 said:


> Typical arrogant know it all kuuunt.


We got a real winner here. It's a wonder how the world deplorable got thrown out there and how women are going to be the reason why Trump gets booted out of this race


----------



## g5000

Newt Gingrich, who impeached a President over a blowjob, just accused someone ELSE of being obsessed with sex! 

What a basket case.


----------



## jwoodie

Personal attacks and diversion are such an integral part of the liberal playbook that they can't even recognize it anymore.


----------



## hangover

S.J. said:


> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!


Newt is hardly a man....he was cheating on his cancer stricken wife at the same time he was prosecuting Bill Clinton. And he's trying to defend a sexual assault, that has  already bragged about it. Guilty, guilty, guilty. Thanks for proving that you don't have any dignity or credibility as a human being. Trump and Newt have also proved it.


----------



## rdean

I'm sick and tired of people like you using language that's inflamatory and not true.

Like Hillary selling a uranium mine?

Like Benghazi?

Like Hillary engaging in pay for play?

Like Hillary receiving money from the Clinton Foundation?

Like Hillary being owned by Wall Street?

Oh, wait, this is another double standard.

Example:

So did someone send Condi Rice and Colin Powell emails with possibly classified material in it?  Who knows?  Powell had an AOL account and together, the two of them turned over a grand total of ZERO emails to the State Department.  ZERO.  Get that?  ZERO.  The rules apparently only apply to Democrats in general and Mrs. Clinton in particular.

Republicans can ignore email rules and requests. 

Democrats should go to jail.

And Newt is a crying baby sack of shit.






Newt has a history of tantrums.


----------



## cereal_killer

Maddow is beating her in the ratings and once the election is over and her contract is up I hope one of two things happen.

1. Hannity gets moved into her time slot
2. She goes to another propaganda network that is more in line with her views.

I cannot handle talking heads/comentators that call themselves journalists when everyone and their mother knows its BS. Shit just come out and say you don't like Trump, you'll never vote for him, and carry on. I can respect that. Do what Hannity has done. He makes no bones about it, he likes and is supporting Trump. He doesn't claim to be anything other than what he is....a commentator.


----------



## Slade3200

jwoodie said:


> Personal attacks and diversion are such an integral part of the liberal playbook that they can't even recognize it anymore.


I Totally agree... it was pretty sick when the liberals went after Little Marco, low energy Jeb, Ted Cruzes dad and wife, crooked Hillary on her deathbed, calling McCain a non hero because he got caught, Megyn Kelly's bleeding, a handicap reporters manurisims, or insulting a gold star mother for not speaking at the DNC... those libs are pretty childish and petty with those personal attacks


----------



## koshergrl

She's a partisan hack, and a mole besides.


----------



## koshergrl

cereal_killer said:


> Maddow is beating her in the ratings and once the election is over and her contract is up I hope one of two things happen.
> 
> 1. Hannity gets moved into her time slot
> 2. She goes to another propaganda network that is more in line with her views.
> 
> I cannot handle talking heads/comentators that call themselves journalists when everyone and their mother knows its BS. Shit just come out and say you don't like Trump, you'll never vote for him, and carry on. I can respect that. Do what Hannity has done. He makes no bones about it, he likes and is supporting Trump. He doesn't claim to be anything other than what he is....a commentator.


How ironic.


----------



## Slade3200

koshergrl said:


> She's a partisan hack, and a mole besides.


Prove it. She goes after Hillary just as hard... she did last night right after the Newt interview. She was way more aggressive, about the email controversy than she was when talking about Trump. How do you explain that?


----------



## Snouter

She does indeed go after Crooked Hillary from time to time, but usually there is a "great to see you" Crooked Hillary supporter as a guest to spew democrat talking points and she usually quietly agrees with the democrat operatives.  Rush just pointed out how odd it was for CNN to present the video clip as news.  It is free advertising for the apparent transgender Megyn who has morphed into a Morning Joe side kick lookalike.  She has tried to develop a personality, but it is as repulsive as Rachel "Blinky" Maddow's so indeed it would not be surprising for Megyn to join MSNBC or CNN.


----------



## koshergrl

Slade3200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a partisan hack, and a mole besides.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. She goes after Hillary just as hard... she did last night right after the Newt interview. She was way more aggressive, about the email controversy than she was when talking about Trump. How do you explain that?
Click to expand...


That interview with Newt proves it.

I don't mess with trying to "prove" reality to people who refuse to acknowledge it. If you reject reality, no amount of "proof" will bring acknowledgement from you.


----------



## ClosedCaption

S.J. said:


> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!




And Trump won all 3 debates

And is winning in the Polls

And has the endorsement of "almost everyone" 

And was against the War in Iraq


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Trump smacks down and disrespects Lady Liberty


----------



## Slade3200

koshergrl said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a partisan hack, and a mole besides.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. She goes after Hillary just as hard... she did last night right after the Newt interview. She was way more aggressive, about the email controversy than she was when talking about Trump. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That interview with Newt proves it.
> 
> I don't mess with trying to "prove" reality to people who refuse to acknowledge it. If you reject reality, no amount of "proof" will bring acknowledgement from you.
Click to expand...

You completely ignored my comment about the next segment she had that discussed Hillary's emails to Obama. Care to explain her hostility towards Hillary?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ClosedCaption said:


> And Trump won all 3 debates
> 
> And is winning in the Polls
> 
> And has the endorsement of "almost everyone"
> 
> And was against the War in Iraq


*Donald Trump criticized Obama in 2011 for not getting out of Iraq sooner*
Source: *CNN*

Donald Trump has repeatedly blamed Hillary Clinton and President Barack Obama for withdrawing US troops from Iraq in 2011, saying at the final presidential debate that the decision created a power vacuum that allowed ISIS to flourish. 

But as late as August 2011, Trump took issue with Obama for not withdrawing troops quickly enough. In an interview with CNBC reviewed by CNN's KFile, Trump was asked why he called Obama "incompetent" over his handling of the drawdown in Iraq and Afghanistan. 

"Well, I think he could have gotten out a long time ago," Trump said. "These wars are a disaster. Iraq is going to be taken over by Iran the minute we leave. They're going to take the second largest oil reserves in the world — which by the way we should have taken. So, Iran is already 100% as sure you're sitting there Iran will go as soon as we leave and they take over Iraq and those oil reserves." 

Trump also said China would take Afghanistan's mineral reserves once US troops left.

Read more: *Donald Trump criticized Obama in 2011 for not getting out of Iraq sooner - CNNPolitics.com*


----------



## Slade3200

Snouter said:


> She does indeed go after Crooked Hillary from time to time, but usually there is a "great to see you" Crooked Hillary supporter as a guest to spew democrat talking points and she usually quietly agrees with the democrat operatives.  Rush just pointed out how odd it was for CNN to present the video clip as news.  It is free advertising for the apparent transgender Megyn who has morphed into a Morning Joe side kick lookalike.  She has tried to develop a personality, but it is as repulsive as Rachel "Blinky" Maddow's so indeed it would not be surprising for Megyn to join MSNBC or CNN.


Ha, now she is transgender? I wonder how y'all got associated as deplorable misogynists


----------



## koshergrl

Slade3200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a partisan hack, and a mole besides.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. She goes after Hillary just as hard... she did last night right after the Newt interview. She was way more aggressive, about the email controversy than she was when talking about Trump. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That interview with Newt proves it.
> 
> I don't mess with trying to "prove" reality to people who refuse to acknowledge it. If you reject reality, no amount of "proof" will bring acknowledgement from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely ignored my comment about the next segment she had that discussed Hillary's emails to Obama. Care to explain her hostility towards Hillary?
Click to expand...


Hillary was busted breaking the law.
Trump wasn't.

Get it? No?


----------



## Slade3200

koshergrl said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a partisan hack, and a mole besides.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. She goes after Hillary just as hard... she did last night right after the Newt interview. She was way more aggressive, about the email controversy than she was when talking about Trump. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That interview with Newt proves it.
> 
> I don't mess with trying to "prove" reality to people who refuse to acknowledge it. If you reject reality, no amount of "proof" will bring acknowledgement from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely ignored my comment about the next segment she had that discussed Hillary's emails to Obama. Care to explain her hostility towards Hillary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary was busted breaking the law.
> Trump wasn't.
> 
> Get it? No?
Click to expand...

Try again you're still ignoring my question


----------



## bodecea

Snouter said:


> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !


"Megan was on the rag"......RWrs, winning women voters with their fabulous rhetoric.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a partisan hack, and a mole besides.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. She goes after Hillary just as hard... she did last night right after the Newt interview. She was way more aggressive, about the email controversy than she was when talking about Trump. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That interview with Newt proves it.
> 
> I don't mess with trying to "prove" reality to people who refuse to acknowledge it. If you reject reality, no amount of "proof" will bring acknowledgement from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely ignored my comment about the next segment she had that discussed Hillary's emails to Obama. Care to explain her hostility towards Hillary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary was busted breaking the law.
> Trump wasn't.
> 
> Get it? No?
Click to expand...

The indictments?  The convictions?


----------



## bodecea

BluesLegend said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been trying to take out Trump since the very first debate. I don't know what her problem is, its not the defense of women since she's barely laid a glove on rapist defender Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how she couldn't bring herself to say Bill Clinton is a sexual predator?  Her indignation seems to be somewhat limited, depending on which party is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton's list of victims dwarfs Trumps its not even close. Rape, multiple sexual assaults, DNA evidence, a decades long pattern of repeated behavior, and Hillary has been there the whole time attacking Bill's victims and its damn near total silence from Kelly on this. That's why Newt finally had enough of her BS and called her on it.
> 
> Now Kelly will pout and never invite Newt on her show again.
Click to expand...

Where are the rape indictments/convictions?  The only woman who said anything about Bill Clinton under oath stated that he did NOT rape her.


----------



## bodecea

Crixus said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wish that whom ever's peins she sucks dies and she gets sent back to the minors where she belongs. if it weren't for trump no one would even know who she is aside from the Fox sheep that is.
Click to expand...

Because...to Drumpfsters, women are only someone because of a man.    Love it!


----------



## bodecea

Slade3200 said:


> ANd there it is! Trump calling out Newt for an "AMAZING interview with Kelly". Well he had one day (yesterday) where he tried to stay on message, minus the employees on Obamacare error and the Biden Barn fight... but now the focus gets to go back to Trump/Newt being clueless to womens sexual assault concerns.  He's always gotta be the tough guy... so easy to take the bait. It really is amazing


It is pretty funny how easy it is to lead Drumpf around by the nose.


----------



## bodecea

Redfish said:


> Her ratings are crashing, she won't  be around much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANd there it is! Trump calling out Newt for an "AMAZING interview with Kelly". Well he had one day (yesterday) where he tried to stay on message, minus the employees on Obamacare error and the Biden Barn fight... but now the focus gets to go back to Trump/Newt being clueless to womens sexual assault concerns.  He's always gotta be the tough guy... so easy to take the bait. It really is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Womens sexual assault concerns???????????   is that what you said?
> 
> What about the women assaulted by Bill Clinton and then destroyed by Hillary Clinton?   Do they count?
Click to expand...

You mean the women who....not....one.....filed any charges against Bill Clinton?  Those women?


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## bodecea

Slade3200 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Gingrich completely fell apart in that interview.  He devolved into a five year old.  "Billy did it, too!"
> 
> The man is a walking bag of hypocrisy.  He impeached Billy over a blowjob, while he himself was committing adultery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit, he took the partisan bitch apart for her hypocrisy and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kelly is equally tough and critical on Trump and Hillary. That doesn't make her partisan
Click to expand...

The misogynist attacks on her by Drumpfsters does nothing but prove her point about Drumpf.


----------



## bodecea

Theowl32 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical arrogant know it all kuuunt.
Click to expand...

Thank you for showing yourself as the model Drumpfster.  Women everywhere are becoming wise to your ilk.


----------



## BlueGin

g5000 said:


> Newt Gingrich, who impeached a President over a blowjob, just accused someone ELSE of being obsessed with sex!
> 
> What a basket case.


Liberals are obsessed with sex. It's in every single one of their election year platforms.


----------



## Theowl32

bodecea said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical arrogant know it all kuuunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for showing yourself as the model Drumpfster.  Women everywhere are becoming wise to your ilk.
Click to expand...

Well, I would joyfully shit on every left wing woman out there.

Joyfully.


----------



## bodecea

jwoodie said:


> Personal attacks and diversion are such an integral part of the liberal playbook that they can't even recognize it anymore.


Yeah....I suppose that's why it's "liberals" here calling women "bitch" and the C word.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Theowl32 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical arrogant know it all kuuunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for showing yourself as the model Drumpfster.  Women everywhere are becoming wise to your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I would joyfully shit on every left wing woman out there.
> 
> Joyfully.
Click to expand...



Tough guy taking on women.


----------



## Slade3200

BlueGin said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newt Gingrich, who impeached a President over a blowjob, just accused someone ELSE of being obsessed with sex!
> 
> What a basket case.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are obsessed with sex. It's in every single one of their election year platforms.
Click to expand...

Aren't we all? it's a Freud thing

But this issue isn't about sex... its about assault. Big difference


----------



## bodecea

Theowl32 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical arrogant know it all kuuunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for showing yourself as the model Drumpfster.  Women everywhere are becoming wise to your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I would joyfully shit on every left wing woman out there.
> 
> Joyfully.
Click to expand...

Of course you would...and what were once GOP women voters are taking note.


----------



## bodecea

cereal_killer said:


> Maddow is beating her in the ratings and once the election is over and her contract is up I hope one of two things happen.
> 
> 1. Hannity gets moved into her time slot
> 2. She goes to another propaganda network that is more in line with her views.
> 
> I cannot handle talking heads/comentators that call themselves journalists when everyone and their mother knows its BS. Shit just come out and say you don't like Trump, you'll never vote for him, and carry on. I can respect that. Do what Hannity has done. He makes no bones about it, he likes and is supporting Trump. He doesn't claim to be anything other than what he is....a commentator.


She was moved into Hannity's time slot.

She most certainly has made a name for herself....as her own woman....NOT just another good looking blonde talking head.


----------



## koshergrl

Slade3200 said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newt Gingrich, who impeached a President over a blowjob, just accused someone ELSE of being obsessed with sex!
> 
> What a basket case.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are obsessed with sex. It's in every single one of their election year platforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't we all? it's a Freud thing
> 
> But this issue isn't about sex... its about assault. Big difference
Click to expand...


Not to commie dems in this country.

Otherwise, they'd be more upset about this:

Hillary Clinton LAUGHS as she recalls how she helped 'child rapist' walk free | Daily Mail Online

Or this:

".. [Hillary] hired this fleet of detectives to go around examining all of the women who had been identified with Clinton. Not for the purpose of divorcing Clinton. Not for the purpose of getting him to stop, but for the purpose of developing blackmail material on these woman to cow them into silence that had a Nixonian quality to it that I hold against her, and I continue to.”

Hillary Clinton haunted by efforts to ‘destroy’ Bill Clinton accusers


----------



## bodecea

ClosedCaption said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump won all 3 debates
> 
> And is winning in the Polls
> 
> And has the endorsement of "almost everyone"
> 
> And was against the War in Iraq
Click to expand...

And he has the Best Temperament

And no one has more respect for women than he does......


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a partisan hack, and a mole besides.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. She goes after Hillary just as hard... she did last night right after the Newt interview. She was way more aggressive, about the email controversy than she was when talking about Trump. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That interview with Newt proves it.
> 
> I don't mess with trying to "prove" reality to people who refuse to acknowledge it. If you reject reality, no amount of "proof" will bring acknowledgement from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely ignored my comment about the next segment she had that discussed Hillary's emails to Obama. Care to explain her hostility towards Hillary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary was busted breaking the law.
> Trump wasn't.
> 
> Get it? No?
Click to expand...

So...where are her indictments?  Her convictions?


----------



## Slade3200

koshergrl said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newt Gingrich, who impeached a President over a blowjob, just accused someone ELSE of being obsessed with sex!
> 
> What a basket case.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are obsessed with sex. It's in every single one of their election year platforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't we all? it's a Freud thing
> 
> But this issue isn't about sex... its about assault. Big difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to commie dems in this country.
> 
> Otherwise, they'd be more upset about this:
> 
> Hillary Clinton LAUGHS as she recalls how she helped 'child rapist' walk free | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Or this:
> 
> ".. [Hillary] hired this fleet of detectives to go around examining all of the women who had been identified with Clinton. Not for the purpose of divorcing Clinton. Not for the purpose of getting him to stop, but for the purpose of developing blackmail material on these woman to cow them into silence that had a Nixonian quality to it that I hold against her, and I continue to.”
> 
> Hillary Clinton haunted by efforts to ‘destroy’ Bill Clinton accusers
Click to expand...

You still avoiding my previous question? How about you respond or take back your meg Kelly partisan comment so we can move on


----------



## koshergrl

Slade3200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newt Gingrich, who impeached a President over a blowjob, just accused someone ELSE of being obsessed with sex!
> 
> What a basket case.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are obsessed with sex. It's in every single one of their election year platforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't we all? it's a Freud thing
> 
> But this issue isn't about sex... its about assault. Big difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to commie dems in this country.
> 
> Otherwise, they'd be more upset about this:
> 
> Hillary Clinton LAUGHS as she recalls how she helped 'child rapist' walk free | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Or this:
> 
> ".. [Hillary] hired this fleet of detectives to go around examining all of the women who had been identified with Clinton. Not for the purpose of divorcing Clinton. Not for the purpose of getting him to stop, but for the purpose of developing blackmail material on these woman to cow them into silence that had a Nixonian quality to it that I hold against her, and I continue to.”
> 
> Hillary Clinton haunted by efforts to ‘destroy’ Bill Clinton accusers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still avoiding my previous question? How about you respond or take back your meg Kelly partisan comment so we can move on
Click to expand...


I already responded to it. Of course, you are denying reality again.
And as I said, I don't waste time trying to "prove" reality to people who are in denial.


----------



## Theowl32

Joyfully


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mrs. Newt kicked the crap out of Mr, Newt when he got home.

She told him, "That crap don't happen no more here, or you don't get to go here no more."


----------



## Norman

S.J. said:


> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!



This Kelly person is a colossal retard. It didn't take much to beat her.


----------



## Slade3200

koshergrl said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newt Gingrich, who impeached a President over a blowjob, just accused someone ELSE of being obsessed with sex!
> 
> What a basket case.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are obsessed with sex. It's in every single one of their election year platforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't we all? it's a Freud thing
> 
> But this issue isn't about sex... its about assault. Big difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to commie dems in this country.
> 
> Otherwise, they'd be more upset about this:
> 
> Hillary Clinton LAUGHS as she recalls how she helped 'child rapist' walk free | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Or this:
> 
> ".. [Hillary] hired this fleet of detectives to go around examining all of the women who had been identified with Clinton. Not for the purpose of divorcing Clinton. Not for the purpose of getting him to stop, but for the purpose of developing blackmail material on these woman to cow them into silence that had a Nixonian quality to it that I hold against her, and I continue to.”
> 
> Hillary Clinton haunted by efforts to ‘destroy’ Bill Clinton accusers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still avoiding my previous question? How about you respond or take back your meg Kelly partisan comment so we can move on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already responded to it. Of course, you are denying reality again.
> And as I said, I don't waste time trying to "prove" reality to people who are in denial.
Click to expand...

You have not said one word about her attack on Clinton after the Newt interview. It directly contradicts your partisan comment


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

and now a long distance dedication from "Megyn"  to Donald Trump my orange chickadee


----------



## boilermaker55

the newt....had a mental break down. His Viagra supply probably was stolen and he was upset.
He looked like a total and complete fool.




S.J. said:


> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!


----------



## bendog

They're now down to pissing off the white women.  You gotta give em credit.  They are thorough.


----------



## koshergrl

Slade3200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are obsessed with sex. It's in every single one of their election year platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all? it's a Freud thing
> 
> But this issue isn't about sex... its about assault. Big difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to commie dems in this country.
> 
> Otherwise, they'd be more upset about this:
> 
> Hillary Clinton LAUGHS as she recalls how she helped 'child rapist' walk free | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Or this:
> 
> ".. [Hillary] hired this fleet of detectives to go around examining all of the women who had been identified with Clinton. Not for the purpose of divorcing Clinton. Not for the purpose of getting him to stop, but for the purpose of developing blackmail material on these woman to cow them into silence that had a Nixonian quality to it that I hold against her, and I continue to.”
> 
> Hillary Clinton haunted by efforts to ‘destroy’ Bill Clinton accusers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still avoiding my previous question? How about you respond or take back your meg Kelly partisan comment so we can move on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already responded to it. Of course, you are denying reality again.
> And as I said, I don't waste time trying to "prove" reality to people who are in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not said one word about her attack on Clinton after the Newt interview. It directly contradicts your partisan comment
Click to expand...


What part of "I don't try to prove reality to people who are in denial" do you not understand?


----------



## Slade3200

Norman said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Kelly person is a colossal retard. It didn't take much to beat her.
Click to expand...

It wasn't a competition ya dumbass... it was an interview in fox for a trump friendly audience and a chance for Newt to make productive points... he did the opposite by engaging the way he did. He loses just for that.


----------



## koshergrl

Slade is more colossally retarded that Megyn.


----------



## Norman

Slade3200 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Kelly person is a colossal retard. It didn't take much to beat her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a competition ya dumbass... it was an interview in fox for a trump friendly audience and a chance for Newt to make productive points... he did the opposite by engaging the way he did. He loses just for that.
Click to expand...


I don't know which video you watched, they are exchanging fire as if they were a bunch of rocket engines.

Kelly lost, because she was wrong. Simple as that...


----------



## Slade3200

koshergrl said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all? it's a Freud thing
> 
> But this issue isn't about sex... its about assault. Big difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to commie dems in this country.
> 
> Otherwise, they'd be more upset about this:
> 
> Hillary Clinton LAUGHS as she recalls how she helped 'child rapist' walk free | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Or this:
> 
> ".. [Hillary] hired this fleet of detectives to go around examining all of the women who had been identified with Clinton. Not for the purpose of divorcing Clinton. Not for the purpose of getting him to stop, but for the purpose of developing blackmail material on these woman to cow them into silence that had a Nixonian quality to it that I hold against her, and I continue to.”
> 
> Hillary Clinton haunted by efforts to ‘destroy’ Bill Clinton accusers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still avoiding my previous question? How about you respond or take back your meg Kelly partisan comment so we can move on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already responded to it. Of course, you are denying reality again.
> And as I said, I don't waste time trying to "prove" reality to people who are in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not said one word about her attack on Clinton after the Newt interview. It directly contradicts your partisan comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of "I don't try to prove reality to people who are in denial" do you not understand?
Click to expand...

I dont understand the part of that statement relates to a very direct question that u seem unable to answer


----------



## bendog

Seriously, women don't like it when an old fat white guy who kicked his dying wife to the curb tell a a really good looking married woman she's obsessed with sex.


----------



## BlindBoo

Poor Newt.  Him and that Ghouliani fella are showing signs of losing their minds.


----------



## koshergrl

Slade3200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to commie dems in this country.
> 
> Otherwise, they'd be more upset about this:
> 
> Hillary Clinton LAUGHS as she recalls how she helped 'child rapist' walk free | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Or this:
> 
> ".. [Hillary] hired this fleet of detectives to go around examining all of the women who had been identified with Clinton. Not for the purpose of divorcing Clinton. Not for the purpose of getting him to stop, but for the purpose of developing blackmail material on these woman to cow them into silence that had a Nixonian quality to it that I hold against her, and I continue to.”
> 
> Hillary Clinton haunted by efforts to ‘destroy’ Bill Clinton accusers
> 
> 
> 
> You still avoiding my previous question? How about you respond or take back your meg Kelly partisan comment so we can move on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already responded to it. Of course, you are denying reality again.
> And as I said, I don't waste time trying to "prove" reality to people who are in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not said one word about her attack on Clinton after the Newt interview. It directly contradicts your partisan comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of "I don't try to prove reality to people who are in denial" do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont understand the part of that statement relates to a very direct question that u seem unable to answer
Click to expand...


No, I'm able to answer it. But...

I DO NOT WASTE TIME ON TRYING TO PROVE REALITY TO PEOPLE WHO DENY REALITY.

And this is why. It's an epic waste of time. As are you. So on ignore you go.


----------



## S.J.

Megyn Kelly is used to getting her own way.  She wasn't getting the responses she wanted from Newt and was getting pissed (you can see it in her face).  She thought she could bully him the way she does everyone else she has on her show who isn't in the tank for Hillary but she is clearly out of her league with Newt.  He put her in her place, and her snarky parting shot at the end made her look like a spoiled little girl who just got her toys taken away.  Great job, Newt.


----------



## JakeStarkey

koshergrl's mind continues to crumble


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> Megyn Kelly is used to getting her own way.  She wasn't getting the responses she wanted from Newt and was getting pissed (you can see it in her face).  She thought she could bully him the way she does everyone else she has on her show who isn't in the tank for Hillary but she is clearly out of her league with Newt.  He put her in her place, and her snarky parting shot at the end made her look like a spoiled little girl who just got her toys taken away.  Great job, Newt.


You did not see the program, based on your comments, S.J.  She kicked his ass, and it was clear on his face.


----------



## mudwhistle

S.J. said:


> Megyn Kelly is used to getting her own way.  She wasn't getting the responses she wanted from Newt and was getting pissed (you can see it in her face).  She thought she could bully him the way she does everyone else she has on her show who isn't in the tank for Hillary but she is clearly out of her league with Newt.  He put her in her place, and her snarky parting shot at the end made her look like a spoiled little girl who just got her toys taken away.  Great job, Newt.


She was bleeding from her eyes....or whatever....


----------



## mudwhistle

Megyn is losing her audience......big time.


----------



## BluesLegend

bodecea said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been trying to take out Trump since the very first debate. I don't know what her problem is, its not the defense of women since she's barely laid a glove on rapist defender Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how she couldn't bring herself to say Bill Clinton is a sexual predator?  Her indignation seems to be somewhat limited, depending on which party is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton's list of victims dwarfs Trumps its not even close. Rape, multiple sexual assaults, DNA evidence, a decades long pattern of repeated behavior, and Hillary has been there the whole time attacking Bill's victims and its damn near total silence from Kelly on this. That's why Newt finally had enough of her BS and called her on it.
> 
> Now Kelly will pout and never invite Newt on her show again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the rape indictments/convictions?  The only woman who said anything about Bill Clinton under oath stated that he did NOT rape her.
Click to expand...


He's a rapist pig, I watched the poor women tell her story and believed her. Your personal ignorance does not excuse what Bill did.


----------



## Slade3200

koshergrl said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still avoiding my previous question? How about you respond or take back your meg Kelly partisan comment so we can move on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already responded to it. Of course, you are denying reality again.
> And as I said, I don't waste time trying to "prove" reality to people who are in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not said one word about her attack on Clinton after the Newt interview. It directly contradicts your partisan comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of "I don't try to prove reality to people who are in denial" do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont understand the part of that statement relates to a very direct question that u seem unable to answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm able to answer it. But...
> 
> I DO NOT WASTE TIME ON TRYING TO PROVE REALITY TO PEOPLE WHO DENY REALITY.
> 
> And this is why. It's an epic waste of time. As are you. So on ignore you go.
Click to expand...

And That's how egomaniacs respond when they get called out for false statements... bye bye now


----------



## Tom Horn

Ol Newt pulled down the bitch's britches and gave her the spanking she's had coming her whole life.  

She'll be at CNN next year and Trump will be in the White House.....all's well that ends well.


----------



## Divine Wind

S.J. said:


> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!


A well known multiple adulterer accusing Kelly of being sex-obsessed?  Ooooh the irony.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tom Horn said:


> Ol Newt pulled down the bitch's britches and gave her the spanking she's had coming her whole life.
> 
> She'll be at CNN next year and Trump will be in the White House.....all's well that ends well.


Yup, you are one of those who like the gals spaning your butt while you were the baby's bonnet.  That is exactly the look ol Newt the hoot was wearing last night, while emailing Megyn "whatchu doin after da show?"


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tom Horn said:


> Ol Newt pulled down the bitch's britches and gave her the spanking she's had coming her whole life.
> 
> She'll be at CNN next year and Trump will be in the White House.....all's well that ends well.


You are pathetically hoping, are you not?


----------



## Tom Horn

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, you are one of those who like the gals spaning your butt while you were the baby's bonnet.  That is exactly the look ol Newt the hoot was wearing last night, while emailing Megyn "whatchu doin after da show?"



This ^^^^^^ is why we don't drunk-post.


----------



## deltex1

S.J. said:


> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!


I heard Don Lemon went down on AC360 also...they trashed the video...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tom Horn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you are one of those who like the gals spaning your butt while you were the baby's bonnet.  That is exactly the look ol Newt the hoot was wearing last night, while emailing Megyn "whatchu doin after da show?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^ is why we don't drunk-post.
Click to expand...

You have never been spaned?  You have a treat coming.  Call Megyn.  You can bring your own bib, bonnet, and diaper.


----------



## S.J.

Divine.Wind said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A well known multiple adulterer accusing Kelly of being sex-obsessed?  Ooooh the irony.
Click to expand...

Almost every one of her shows is about the sexual allegations and she presents the allegations as though they are proven facts.  Then she gets defensive when somebody tells her there is no proof and that some of the women are not credible.  She won't acknowledge that several of them have been proven wrong.  She's following the Clinton strategy of basing the entire election on this one issue, and she ignores Hillary's history of attacking women who have been sexually assaulted by her husband (there's your irony). She's a self-appointed crusader with no credentials and Newt gave her a thorough spanking on national television.  Suck it up.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

S.J. said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A well known multiple adulterer accusing Kelly of being sex-obsessed?  Ooooh the irony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost every one of her shows is about the sexual allegations and she presents the allegations as though they are proven facts.  Then she gets defensive when somebody tells her there is no proof and that some of the women are not credible.  She won't acknowledge that several of them have been proven wrong.  She's following the Clinton strategy of basing the entire election on this one issue, and she ignores Hillary's history of attacking women who have been sexually assaulted by her husband (there's your irony). She's a self-appointed crusader with no credentials and Newt gave her a thorough spanking on national television.  Suck it up.
Click to expand...


the epic battle looked more like Brock Lesnar VS Nancy Pelosi


----------



## mudwhistle

BluesLegend said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's been trying to take out Trump since the very first debate. I don't know what her problem is, its not the defense of women since she's barely laid a glove on rapist defender Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how she couldn't bring herself to say Bill Clinton is a sexual predator?  Her indignation seems to be somewhat limited, depending on which party is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton's list of victims dwarfs Trumps its not even close. Rape, multiple sexual assaults, DNA evidence, a decades long pattern of repeated behavior, and Hillary has been there the whole time attacking Bill's victims and its damn near total silence from Kelly on this. That's why Newt finally had enough of her BS and called her on it.
> 
> Now Kelly will pout and never invite Newt on her show again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the rape indictments/convictions?  The only woman who said anything about Bill Clinton under oath stated that he did NOT rape her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a rapist pig, I watched the poor women tell her story and believed her. Your personal ignorance does not excuse what Bill did.
Click to expand...

Hillary’s entire campaign is pure projection.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Rexx Taylor said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A well known multiple adulterer accusing Kelly of being sex-obsessed?  Ooooh the irony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost every one of her shows is about the sexual allegations and she presents the allegations as though they are proven facts.  Then she gets defensive when somebody tells her there is no proof and that some of the women are not credible.  She won't acknowledge that several of them have been proven wrong.  She's following the Clinton strategy of basing the entire election on this one issue, and she ignores Hillary's history of attacking women who have been sexually assaulted by her husband (there's your irony). She's a self-appointed crusader with no credentials and Newt gave her a thorough spanking on national television.  Suck it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the epic battle looked more like Brock Lesnar VS Nancy Pelosi
Click to expand...


No kidding... she's no match for Newt at any level.  I don't see much in her future other than  maybe following Rachael Maddow at 01:00 in the morning or something.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A well known multiple adulterer accusing Kelly of being sex-obsessed?  Ooooh the irony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost every one of her shows is about the sexual allegations and she presents the allegations as though they are proven facts.  Then she gets defensive when somebody tells her there is no proof and that some of the women are not credible.  She won't acknowledge that several of them have been proven wrong.  She's following the Clinton strategy of basing the entire election on this one issue, and she ignores Hillary's history of attacking women who have been sexually assaulted by her husband (there's your irony). She's a self-appointed crusader with no credentials and Newt gave her a thorough spanking on national television.  Suck it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the epic battle looked more like Brock Lesnar VS Nancy Pelosi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding... she's no match for Newt at any level.  I don't see much in her future other than  maybe following Rachael Maddow at 01:00 in the morning or something.
Click to expand...

hey, did any of you guys get any blood spatter on  your shirts or TV  during the fight? I had to get the windex for my flat screen,,,thanks to Megyn !!!


----------



## NYcarbineer

It never stops being funny around here when a RWnut puts up a thread title that is completely opposite of the truth.


----------



## Divine Wind

Theowl32 said:


> Well, I would joyfully shit on every left wing woman out there.
> 
> Joyfully.


Do you grope them too?  One day I suspect you're going to attack the wrong woman and she's going to shoot off your little pecker.


----------



## Divine Wind

S.J. said:


> Almost every one of her shows is about the sexual allegations and she presents the allegations as though they are proven facts.  Then she gets defensive when somebody tells her there is no proof and that some of the women are not credible.  She won't acknowledge that several of them have been proven wrong.  She's following the Clinton strategy of basing the entire election on this one issue, and she ignores Hillary's history of attacking women who have been sexually assaulted by her husband (there's your irony). She's a self-appointed crusader with no credentials and Newt gave her a thorough spanking on national television.  Suck it up.


Why do you watch her?  Personally, I don't watch either Fox or MSNBC.  Too much talking head bullshit.  I only watch CNN in the morning for the news, then switch when they start the talking head nonsense.


----------



## Divine Wind

Rexx Taylor said:


> hey, did any of you guys get any blood spatter on  your shirts or TV  during the fight? I had to get the windex for my flat screen,,,thanks to Megyn !!!


Was it from Newt's head exploding?


----------



## Theowl32

Divine.Wind said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would joyfully shit on every left wing woman out there.
> 
> Joyfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you grope them too?  One day I suspect you're going to attack the wrong woman and she's going to shoot off your little pecker.
Click to expand...

Not before I give her the old hot carl.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Theowl32 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would joyfully shit on every left wing woman out there.
> 
> Joyfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you grope them too?  One day I suspect you're going to attack the wrong woman and she's going to shoot off your little pecker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not before I give her the old hot carl.
Click to expand...

i wonder who groped Megyn last night,,,im sure she enjoyed it


----------



## Rexx Taylor

awe  shoot! i just noticed blood on one of my hampsters


----------



## Theowl32

Rexx Taylor said:


> awe  shoot! i just noticed blood on one of my hampsters


Are they anything like gerbils?


----------



## Norman

Theowl32 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would joyfully shit on every left wing woman out there.
> 
> Joyfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you grope them too?  One day I suspect you're going to attack the wrong woman and she's going to shoot off your little pecker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not before I give her the old hot carl.
Click to expand...


They still don't get that it's the women who come after the Trump team made of Alpha warriors.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Norman said:


> They still don't get that it's the women who come after the Trump team made of Alpha warriors.


Only in your dreams.


----------



## Norman

JakeStarkey said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still don't get that it's the women who come after the Trump team made of Alpha warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your dreams.
Click to expand...


Seems like Trump did quite well for himself:






Is this the dream? Well, sure, but it's also the reality... something which you haven't lived in for a long while.

Libs are just projecting, no woman wants their pussy grabbed by them... envious bunch.


----------



## mudwhistle

Let''s look back 4 years ago before everyone was kissing Megyn Kelly's butt at Faux, and Newt slapped down her stupid questions during the Republican debate. This is why Newt was leading in the polls from the outset.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Trump males are not Alphas: they need money to charm women.  They can't do it own their own merits.


----------



## BlueGin

mudwhistle said:


> Megyn is losing her audience......big time.


Yep. And now that she has started singing the liberals tune... They have stopped calling her a whore.

Go figure.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Divine.Wind said:


> Do you grope them too? One day I suspect you're going to attack the wrong woman and she's going to shoot off your little pecker.



I thought left-wing women didn't believed in guns.


----------



## JakeStarkey

BlueGin said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn is losing her audience......big time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And now that she has started singing the liberals tune... They have stopped calling her a whore.  Go figure.
Click to expand...

  As you well know, she is more popular and $20 million richer because of people like Trump and you.  How cool is that?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you grope them too? One day I suspect you're going to attack the wrong woman and she's going to shoot off your little pecker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought left-wing women didn't believed in guns.
Click to expand...

You think?  Who knew?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Soggy in NOLA said:


> No kidding... she's no match for Newt at any level. I don't see much in her future other than maybe following Rachael Maddow at 01:00 in the morning or something.



Agreed.  She must think her audience is stupid or something.  Like we can't recognize the difference between a serious news woman and somebody that's trying to create controversy to benefit herself.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rexx Taylor said:


> the epic battle looked more like Brock Lesnar VS Nancy Pelosi



And if she looked like Piglosi, she wouldn't be on a national cable network.  She might be lucky enough to get a job at a local television station somewhere, so she has a lot to talk about when it comes to sexuality.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Meg made Newt look stoopid.


----------



## BlueGin

JakeStarkey said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn is losing her audience......big time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And now that she has started singing the liberals tune... They have stopped calling her a whore.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you well know, she is more popular and $20 million richer because of people like Trump and you.  How cool is that?
Click to expand...

And when she goes back to her conservative roots ...people like you and the rest of the liberals will show your true misogynist colors ... And return to calling her a whore.

You lame twits fool no one.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

bendog said:


> They're now down to pissing off the white women.  You gotta give em credit.  They are thorough.



Why is that?  Do white women believe that women should be able to push around a guy and get no response from him?  Just sit down and shut up?  

Obviously you don't give white women any credit.


----------



## BlueGin

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're now down to pissing off the white women.  You gotta give em credit.  They are thorough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?  Do white women believe that women should be able to push around a guy and get no response from him?  Just sit down and shut up?
> 
> Obviously you don't give white women any credit.
Click to expand...

He like most Libs is under the false impression that they own all vaginas.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> The Trump males are not Alphas: they need money to charm women.  They can't do it own their own merits.


And you would need a hell of a lot more than money.


----------



## Nosmo King

Let's review.  Newt tried to equivocate.  Comparing sexual assault charges with paid political speeches, the same kind of speeches Ronald Reagan would make after he left office.

So, in Newt's mind, committing sexual assault is as sinful as getting a heavy fee for speaking.

And then the nimrod brigade concluded Newt had thoroughly beaten down Megan Kelly.  I wonder what it's like to fall for that level of crap?


----------



## S.J.

Divine.Wind said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every one of her shows is about the sexual allegations and she presents the allegations as though they are proven facts.  Then she gets defensive when somebody tells her there is no proof and that some of the women are not credible.  She won't acknowledge that several of them have been proven wrong.  She's following the Clinton strategy of basing the entire election on this one issue, and she ignores Hillary's history of attacking women who have been sexually assaulted by her husband (there's your irony). She's a self-appointed crusader with no credentials and Newt gave her a thorough spanking on national television.  Suck it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you watch her?  Personally, I don't watch either Fox or MSNBC.  Too much talking head bullshit.  I only watch CNN in the morning for the news, then switch when they start the talking head nonsense.
Click to expand...

You know what?  When I saw that her show was on I changed the channel but then later I saw that he had had a heated exchange with her so I watched the video.  Glad I did.


----------



## S.J.

Nosmo King said:


> Let's review.  Newt tried to equivocate.  Comparing sexual assault charges with paid political speeches, the same kind of speeches Ronald Reagan would make after he left office.
> 
> So, in Newt's mind, committing sexual assault is as sinful as getting a heavy fee for speaking.
> 
> And then the nimrod brigade concluded Newt had thoroughly beaten down Megan Kelly.  I wonder what it's like to fall for that level of crap?


Nice try.


----------



## Divine Wind

Theowl32 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would joyfully shit on every left wing woman out there.
> 
> Joyfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you grope them too?  One day I suspect you're going to attack the wrong woman and she's going to shoot off your little pecker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not before I give her the old hot carl.
Click to expand...

That's help Trump nail the women vote!

I wonder what Ivana's pussy is like to grab?  Furry or smooth?


----------



## S.J.

Divine.Wind said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would joyfully shit on every left wing woman out there.
> 
> Joyfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you grope them too?  One day I suspect you're going to attack the wrong woman and she's going to shoot off your little pecker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not before I give her the old hot carl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's help Trump nail the women vote!
> 
> I wonder what Ivana's pussy is like to grab?  Furry or smooth?
Click to expand...

And that's all you'll ever do is wonder, loser.


----------



## Divine Wind

S.J. said:


> You know what?  When I saw that her show was on I changed the channel but then later I saw that he had had a heated exchange with her so I watched the video.  Glad I did.


Yes, that's the way I saw it.  Megyn kept her cool and Newt looked like he was going to blow a gasket.


----------



## Divine Wind

S.J. said:


> And that's all you'll ever do is wonder, loser.


Loser?  You have no problem with Theowl32, literally, shitting all over women but you resent me doing something Trump himself likes to do?  What the fuck?

BTW, I wouldn't mind grabbing Melania's tits either, but I suspect they're mostly plastic.


----------



## S.J.

Divine.Wind said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  When I saw that her show was on I changed the channel but then later I saw that he had had a heated exchange with her so I watched the video.  Glad I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the way I saw it.  Megyn kept her cool and Newt looked like he was going to blow a gasket.
Click to expand...

Yeah, she kept her cool.  That's why she resorted to that last comment, I suppose.  Try again, loser.


----------



## S.J.

Divine.Wind said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all you'll ever do is wonder, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> Loser?  You have no problem with Theowl32, literally, shitting all over women but you resent me doing something Trump himself likes to do?  What the fuck?
> 
> BTW, I wouldn't mind grabbing Melania's tits either, but I suspect they're mostly plastic.
Click to expand...

No, just laughing at the thought of you ever having access to a quality woman.  LMAO!


----------



## MarcATL

rdean said:


> I'm sick and tired of people like you using language that's inflamatory and not true.
> 
> Like Hillary selling a uranium mine?
> 
> Like Benghazi?
> 
> Like Hillary engaging in pay for play?
> 
> Like Hillary receiving money from the Clinton Foundation?
> 
> Like Hillary being owned by Wall Street?
> 
> Oh, wait, this is another double standard.
> 
> Example:
> 
> So did someone send Condi Rice and Colin Powell emails with possibly classified material in it?  Who knows?  Powell had an AOL account and together, the two of them turned over a grand total of ZERO emails to the State Department.  ZERO.  Get that?  ZERO.  The rules apparently only apply to Democrats in general and Mrs. Clinton in particular.
> 
> Republicans can ignore email rules and requests.
> 
> Democrats should go to jail.
> 
> And Newt is a crying baby sack of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newt has a history of tantrums.


Post of the thread. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Divine Wind

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought left-wing women didn't believed in guns.
> 
> 
> 
> In Texas they do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Divine Wind

S.J. said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  When I saw that her show was on I changed the channel but then later I saw that he had had a heated exchange with her so I watched the video.  Glad I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the way I saw it.  Megyn kept her cool and Newt looked like he was going to blow a gasket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, she kept her cool.  That's why she resorted to that last comment, I suppose.  Try again, loser.
Click to expand...




S.J. said:


> No, just laughing at the thought of you ever having access to a quality woman.  LMAO!


LOL.  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## MarcATL

bodecea said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddow is beating her in the ratings and once the election is over and her contract is up I hope one of two things happen.
> 
> 1. Hannity gets moved into her time slot
> 2. She goes to another propaganda network that is more in line with her views.
> 
> I cannot handle talking heads/comentators that call themselves journalists when everyone and their mother knows its BS. Shit just come out and say you don't like Trump, you'll never vote for him, and carry on. I can respect that. Do what Hannity has done. He makes no bones about it, he likes and is supporting Trump. He doesn't claim to be anything other than what he is....a commentator.
> 
> 
> 
> She was moved into Hannity's time slot.
> 
> She most certainly has made a name for herself....as her own woman....NOT just another good looking blonde talking head.
Click to expand...

She actually pushed his RW A$$ out of that cooshy slot. Pulled the rug right out from under him.

LOL! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

JakeStarkey said:


> Meg made Newt look stoopid.


Worse, she exposed him for what he is...a misogynistic, partisan Republican hack with anger issues. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

BlueGin said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn is losing her audience......big time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And now that she has started singing the liberals tune... They have stopped calling her a whore.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you well know, she is more popular and $20 million richer because of people like Trump and you.  How cool is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when she goes back to her conservative roots ...people like you and the rest of the liberals will show your true misogynist colors ... And return to calling her a whore.
> 
> You lame twits fool no one.
Click to expand...

No one calls her whore except Trump-supporting Republicans. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## S.J.

Divine.Wind said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  When I saw that her show was on I changed the channel but then later I saw that he had had a heated exchange with her so I watched the video.  Glad I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the way I saw it.  Megyn kept her cool and Newt looked like he was going to blow a gasket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, she kept her cool.  That's why she resorted to that last comment, I suppose.  Try again, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just laughing at the thought of you ever having access to a quality woman.  LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  Thanks for the laugh.
Click to expand...

No problem, loser.


----------



## GWV5903

The blood is still seeping!! 

She told Newt he had anger issues? He called her out and she used this lame ass line? 

Label Trump with Sexual Predator? So what is Hillary then, a Sexual Predator Enabler? 

She has turned out to be such a f'ing bitch over this thing with Trump...

Maybe she wants the first Clinton WH interview on Fox?


----------



## GWV5903

MarcATL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meg made Newt look stoopid.
> 
> 
> 
> Worse, she exposed him for what he is...a misogynistic, partisan Republican hack with anger issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


But skipped the FACT that Hillary is married to a Sexual Predator that she has continued to ignore his misogynist exploits for decades, now how do you spin this, bad judgement or just a forgiving spouse?


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump males are not Alphas: they need money to charm women.  They can't do it own their own merits.
> 
> 
> 
> And you would need a hell of a lot more than money.
Click to expand...

You are right.  That's the point.  Integrity, respect, and a real like for women.  All of that I have.  You just see them as objects for your gratification.


----------



## JakeStarkey

GWV5903 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meg made Newt look stoopid.
> 
> 
> 
> Worse, she exposed him for what he is...a misogynistic, partisan Republican hack with anger issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But skipped the FACT that Hillary is married to a Sexual Predator that she has continued to ignore his misogynist exploits for decades, now how do you spin this, bad judgement or just a forgiving spouse?
Click to expand...

WJC is not running.  Trump is running.  He is not worthy to be president.


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wish that whom ever's peins she sucks dies and she gets sent back to the minors where she belongs. if it weren't for trump no one would even know who she is aside from the Fox sheep that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because...to Drumpfsters, women are only someone because of a man.    Love it!
Click to expand...




Well, maybe, but right after Newt shoved the ho's face back down into the toilet bowl where it belongs she says she will need twenty million to stay at Foux.She asked a man for that. and the Drumphfs don't hold the record in the disrespecting women department . Bill "Better put some ice on that" Clinton is pretty good at disrespecting women to. oh, and then you got your Weiner guy to who sends 17 year-olds pictures of his junk with his kid in the picture, yeah, really respectful of women right there.then you got the Kennedys who can rape and kill women and get away with it completely. yeah, you libs are all about woman's rights......... as long as they plywood. I mean put out.


----------



## Divine Wind

GWV5903 said:


> But skipped the FACT that Hillary is married to a Sexual Predator that she has continued to ignore his misogynist exploits for decades, now how do you spin this, bad judgement or just a forgiving spouse?


Kelly has equated the problem with accusing Trump is the same as women who accused Clinton.   As she said on her show with Gingrich, she's supportive of women's rights.  In both cases of Clinton and Trump, men of power abused women and got away with it.  The problem for both the Hillary and Trump campaigns is as Kelly states below "_You can't have it both ways_".  Hillary wants to avoid discussing her part in throwing abused women under the bus and Trump wants to accuse Slick Willie of misconduct without acknowledging his own guilt. 

Megyn Kelly Defends Trump Accusers: Nobody Ever Saw Bill Clinton Rape Juanita Broaddrick
_MEGYN KELLY: [Donald Trump]'s obviously feeling angry and feeling conspired against and one gets the impression he can feel it slipping away right now. But that's query whether this kind of a speech is going to help him win voters

Can I just ask you was there a witness to Juanita Broaddrick... the Trump supporters are willing to believe her. You can't have it both ways._


Megyn Kelly Likens Women Accusing Trump of 'Bad Behavior' to Bill Clinton: "Nobody Was Ever Found Guilty"
_MEGYN KELLY: Let's speak about this in a larger sense and I do want to underscore that Trump has denied these allegations. Both campaigns are in a pickle because the Clinton wants to say, oh, you know, these women who accused Bill Clinton, nobody was ever found guilty and never had a successful lawsuit, it was 30 years ago. Well these women they never had a lawsuit, and the truth is that victims of sexual assault, victims of rape, victims of unwanted groping they often don't come forward. They are humiliated. Especially back in the day they were told, 'move along, it happens to all women. You've got to take it.' It's a complicated --_


----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> WJC is not running.  Trump is running.  He is not worthy to be president.


Slick Willie is running for FLOTUS and actively campaigning for a woman who threw sexually harassed women under a bus when they accused her husband.  That is misconduct on the part of Hillary.  A woman doesn't have to be an actual rapist to be convicted of rape if she helped hold the victim down or became an accessory after the fact.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Divine.Wind said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> WJC is not running.  Trump is running.  He is not worthy to be president.
> 
> 
> 
> Slick Willie is running for FLOTUS and actively campaigning for a woman who threw sexually harassed women under a bus when they accused her husband.  That is misconduct on the part of Hillary.  A woman doesn't have to be an actual rapist to be convicted of rape if she helped hold the victim down or became an accessory after the fact.
Click to expand...

Wrong.

The only thing that counts is that Donald is unfit to be president.  The second thing is that HRC is unfit, too.


----------



## esthermoon

S.J. said:


> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!


I liked when she said "you have no idea whether is true or not" and he replied "neither do you" 
It was a battle not an interview 
Joking aside, she's not neutral at all....
She looks like a democratic congressperson not a reporter


----------



## JakeStarkey

She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.


----------



## Crixus

JakeStarkey said:


> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.




Wrong. look into her relationship with Roger Ailes. she said he hit her up for some hanky panky, yet she did nothing, but it's likely she blew him to get a show. she is not particularly intestine and her only notable moment is Trump saying she is on the rag. on top of that, the twat dresses like an emotional failed port star. screw her. I stick with my assertion that her face belongs in the toilet bowl. and you will also see it after the election she will go away like Greta did and that will be it.


----------



## Redfish

Slade3200 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her ratings are crashing, she won't  be around much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANd there it is! Trump calling out Newt for an "AMAZING interview with Kelly". Well he had one day (yesterday) where he tried to stay on message, minus the employees on Obamacare error and the Biden Barn fight... but now the focus gets to go back to Trump/Newt being clueless to womens sexual assault concerns.  He's always gotta be the tough guy... so easy to take the bait. It really is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Womens sexual assault concerns???????????   is that what you said?
> 
> What about the women assaulted by Bill Clinton and then destroyed by Hillary Clinton?   Do they count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they count, but you can't just change the subject to Bill and negate everything that Trump said and did... that tactic doesn't work
Click to expand...



its about hypocrisy.   Sorry if that's too complex for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Crixus said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. look into her relationship with Roger Ailes. she said he hit her up for some hanky panky, yet she did nothing, but it's likely she blew him to get a show. she is not particularly intestine and her only notable moment is Trump saying she is on the rag. on top of that, the twat dresses like an emotional failed port star. screw her. I stick with my assertion that her face belongs in the toilet bowl. and you will also see it after the election she will go away like Greta did and that will be it.
Click to expand...

Right, you are wrong.  She slapped him into whining.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.




you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.  

the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo. 

the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.


----------



## skookerasbil

So happy the Kelly show's ratings are falling like a stone in water!! How many men don't think she is a c**t? About 17?


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. look into her relationship with Roger Ailes. she said he hit her up for some hanky panky, yet she did nothing, but it's likely she blew him to get a show. she is not particularly intestine and her only notable moment is Trump saying she is on the rag. on top of that, the twat dresses like an emotional failed port star. screw her. I stick with my assertion that her face belongs in the toilet bowl. and you will also see it after the election she will go away like Greta did and that will be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, you are wrong.  She slapped him into whining.
Click to expand...



Newt was very restrained.   Kelley is not a reporter or a commentator.  She is a shill for the Clintons.   Her ratings are tanking, she will be out of a job very soon,   Maybe she can go back to underwear modeling.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
Click to expand...

She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.

My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.

What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
Click to expand...



I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.

You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.


----------



## skookerasbil

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
Click to expand...



The progressive nutter take ^^^  <5% of the public view

Starkey bro......you are a posterboy for the Snowflake Generation people are talking about.........the rise of the feminine male in America!!


----------



## skookerasbil

Meet 'Generation Snowflake' - the hysterical young women who can't cope with being offended


ghey


----------



## JakeStarkey

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
Click to expand...

No one really cares what you think, Redfish.  You are a joke on the Board.  Just the way it is.

You alt righters are not loyal Americans.  You are part of slimy groups identified cultural and racial taboos.

We could have easily defeated Clinton if you fools had not forced Trump on the party.   The establishment is going to have its way with the Alt and Far right after election day.  You will have to go start your own party.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one really cares what you think, Redfish.  You are a joke on the Board.  Just the way it is.
> 
> You alt righters are not loyal Americans.  You are part of slimy groups identified cultural and racial taboos.
> 
> We could have easily defeated Clinton if you fools had not forced Trump on the party.   The establishment is going to have its way with the Alt and Far right after election day.  You will have to go start your own party.
Click to expand...


More bullshit from the resident bullshitter.   If you think that more than half of America is "alt right"  then you are more naïve than I thought.   Trump support comes from all sectors, all locations, and all demographics.  

Clinton support comes mostly from "useful idiots" like you and your fellow libtardians.   You are too ignorant to even understand what you are voting for.

do you want higher taxes?
do you want mandatory thermostat settings?
do you want skyrocketing (Obama's word) energy prices?
do you want open borders?
do you want government officials to be above the law?
do you want our medical system destroyed?
do you want the government to control all media outlets?
do you want the constitution ignored?
do you want sharia law allowed in our cities?
do you want our military to be weak?
do you want more americans on welfare and foodstamps?
do you want more jobs to leave this country?

If you answered yes to more than half of those questions, then vote Hillary.   If not, vote Trump.    Its that simple.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> ]Wrong.
> 
> The only thing that counts is that Donald is unfit to be president.  The second thing is that HRC is unfit, too.


Why is it wrong? 

Agreed both candidates are unfit.

FWIW, at the moment, I'm watching "Primary Colors" on Amazon Prime.  Funny how applicable it is today.


----------



## JakeStarkey

GOP House: no higher taxes, no mandatory thermostat settings, 

oil is stagnant at 50 dollars a barrel

 there are no open boarders

our medical system are not being destroyed

government does not control all media outlets

scotus does not ignore the constitution

sharia law is subservient to American civil and criminal and constitutional law

our military spends as much as the next 25 countries combined including Russia

our economy is recovering and those on welfare and food stamps are getting a hand up not a slap down

jobs will leave this country regardless, so we need to make good ones here with training and tax incentives

next?


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> GOP House: no higher taxes, no mandatory thermostat settings,
> 
> oil is stagnant at 50 dollars a barrel
> 
> there are no open boarders
> 
> our medical system are not being destroyed
> 
> government does not control all media outlets
> 
> scotus does not ignore the constitution
> 
> sharia law is subservient to American civil and criminal and constitutional law
> 
> our military spends as much as the next 25 countries combined including Russia
> 
> our economy is recovering and those on welfare and food stamps are getting a hand up not a slap down
> 
> jobs will leave this country regardless, so we need to make good ones here with training and tax incentives
> 
> next?




As I said,  you are one of the "useful idiots".    The are Alsinskying you and you are too stupid to realize it.   Quite pathetic.  

Do you understand what dems mean when they say "invest" in something?    Do you?  

What they mean is spend tax dollars trying to fix something that cannot be fixed with more money.   Why the fuck do you think we are 20 trillion in debt?  Because the government has been "investing" since FDR and its all failed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I easily rebutted your comment, and you are the mirror imaging dupe of Alinsky/Limbaugh: accusing others of your own sins.

What has all failed?  Surviving the GD, beating Japan and Germany, building the greatest economy the world has ever seen, being the best hope of mankind?

You are low info useful fool, indeed.


----------



## skookerasbil

JakeStarkey said:


> GOP House: no higher taxes, no mandatory thermostat settings,
> 
> oil is stagnant at 50 dollars a barrel
> 
> there are no open boarders
> 
> our medical system are not being destroyed
> 
> government does not control all media outlets
> 
> scotus does not ignore the constitution
> 
> sharia law is subservient to American civil and criminal and constitutional law
> 
> our military spends as much as the next 25 countries combined including Russia
> 
> our economy is recovering and those on welfare and food stamps are getting a hand up not a slap down
> 
> jobs will leave this country regardless, so we need to make good ones here with training and tax incentives
> 
> next?






GOP House: no higher taxes, no mandatory thermostat settings,  *lets hope so*

oil is stagnant at 50 dollars a barrel  *correct*

 there are no open boarders    *incorrect*

our medical system are not being destroyed  *incorrect*

government does not control all media outlets  *incorrect*

scotus does not ignore the constitution  *depends*

sharia law is subservient to American civil and criminal and constitutional law  *off the reservation incorrect*

our military spends as much as the next 25 countries combined including Russia 

our economy is recovering and those on welfare and food stamps are getting a hand up not a slap down  *incorrect......old news*

jobs will leave this country regardless, so we need to make good ones here with training and tax incentives 

next


----------



## JakeStarkey

All answered correctly, skooks: you lie does not fly.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> I easily rebutted your comment, and you are the mirror imaging dupe of Alinsky/Limbaugh: accusing others of your own sins.
> 
> What has all failed?  Surviving the GD, beating Japan and Germany, building the greatest economy the world has ever seen, being the best hope of mankind?
> 
> You are low info useful fool, indeed.




no you didn't.  you posted dem/lib talking points and bullshit, as usual.  

Yes, this country has done great things.   But not in the last 8 years.   Obama has managed to undo most of the good things you listed.  

doubled the national debt
set race relations back 50 years
put more people in poverty than ever  before
created a terrible healthcare bill
made us weak internationally
lied repeatedly
abused his office
violated the constitution
supported terrorist organizations like BLM
attacked religion--------except islam


----------



## skookerasbil

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I easily rebutted your comment, and you are the mirror imaging dupe of Alinsky/Limbaugh: accusing others of your own sins.
> 
> What has all failed?  Surviving the GD, beating Japan and Germany, building the greatest economy the world has ever seen, being the best hope of mankind?
> 
> You are low info useful fool, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you didn't.  you posted dem/lib talking points and bullshit, as usual.
> 
> Yes, this country has done great things.   But not in the last 8 years.   Obama has managed to undo most of the good things you listed.
> 
> doubled the national debt
> set race relations back 50 years
> put more people in poverty than ever  before
> created a terrible healthcare bill
> made us weak internationally
> lied repeatedly
> abused his office
> violated the constitution
> supported terrorist organizations like BLM
> attacked religion--------except islam
Click to expand...



Dang......Redfish is *PWNING* this thread!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

no you didn't. you posted dem/lib talking points and bullshit, as usual.   *I posted the truth, you did not*

Yes, this country has done great things. But not in the last 8 years. Obama has managed to undo most of the good things you listed.  *Nope*

doubled the national debt with a Republican congress's compliance
set race relations back 50 years  *because the walking dead alt right and far right could not stand a black man in office*
put more people in poverty than ever before  *false (look up the definition) I think you are confusing government assistance with poverty levels*
created a terrible healthcare bill *because of a terrible health care industry*
made us weak internationally  *absolutely the opposite*
lied repeatedly  *nope*
abused his office  *nope*
violated the constitution  nope
supported terrorist organizations like BLM  *nope*
attacked religion--------except islam  *nope*


----------



## JakeStarkey

Redfish is merely screaming and throwing mud.

He is so afraid of HRC winning, not aware the sun will come up the next day and life will continue for all of us.


----------



## jillian

S.J. said:


> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!



funny how rightwingnut pondscum see things one way.....

and normal people see it another.

go megyn! she crushed the misogynist cheating fat loser.


----------



## jillian

BluesLegend said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been trying to take out Trump since the very first debate. I don't know what her problem is, its not the defense of women since she's barely laid a glove on rapist defender Hillary.
Click to expand...


whining little bitches.

women aren't going to tolerate white males supremacists. bummer we vote. too bad you loons whine every time anyone tells the truth about sociopathic fat orange Donald.


----------



## bodecea

Theowl32 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would joyfully shit on every left wing woman out there.
> 
> Joyfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you grope them too?  One day I suspect you're going to attack the wrong woman and she's going to shoot off your little pecker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not before I give her the old hot carl.
Click to expand...


And, Ladies & Gentlemen, this ^ is your Classic Drumpfster.


----------



## Redfish

skookerasbil said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I easily rebutted your comment, and you are the mirror imaging dupe of Alinsky/Limbaugh: accusing others of your own sins.
> 
> What has all failed?  Surviving the GD, beating Japan and Germany, building the greatest economy the world has ever seen, being the best hope of mankind?
> 
> You are low info useful fool, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you didn't.  you posted dem/lib talking points and bullshit, as usual.
> 
> Yes, this country has done great things.   But not in the last 8 years.   Obama has managed to undo most of the good things you listed.
> 
> doubled the national debt
> set race relations back 50 years
> put more people in poverty than ever  before
> created a terrible healthcare bill
> made us weak internationally
> lied repeatedly
> abused his office
> violated the constitution
> supported terrorist organizations like BLM
> attacked religion--------except islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dang......Redfish is *PWNING* this thread!!!
Click to expand...



destroying liberals is easy.


----------



## Redfish

jillian said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been trying to take out Trump since the very first debate. I don't know what her problem is, its not the defense of women since she's barely laid a glove on rapist defender Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whining little bitches.
> 
> women aren't going to tolerate white males supremacists. bummer we vote. too bad you loons whine every time anyone tells the truth about sociopathic fat orange Donald.
Click to expand...



half of the 20,000 at Trump's Tampa rally were women.   How do you think they are going to vote?    The media has filled your head with lies and you are too stupid to know it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## JakeStarkey

Trump is going to get 35 to 40% of the female vote.  They don't think highly of themselves.


----------



## Theowl32

bodecea said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would joyfully shit on every left wing woman out there.
> 
> Joyfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you grope them too?  One day I suspect you're going to attack the wrong woman and she's going to shoot off your little pecker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not before I give her the old hot carl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, Ladies & Gentlemen, this ^ is your Classic Drumpfster.
Click to expand...

Joyfully


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump is going to get 35 to 40% of the female vote.  They don't think highly of themselves.




So, now you attack women who choose to vote against the corrupt lying cheating hildebeast.   Typical liberal,   attack anyone who disagrees with you with personal insults. 

Hillary tried to destroy Bubba's victims and called them trailer trash and sluts.  How is that favorable to women?


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> no you didn't. you posted dem/lib talking points and bullshit, as usual.   *I posted the truth, you did not*
> 
> Yes, this country has done great things. But not in the last 8 years. Obama has managed to undo most of the good things you listed.  *Nope*
> 
> doubled the national debt with a Republican congress's compliance
> set race relations back 50 years  *because the walking dead alt right and far right could not stand a black man in office*
> put more people in poverty than ever before  *false (look up the definition) I think you are confusing government assistance with poverty levels*
> created a terrible healthcare bill *because of a terrible health care industry*
> made us weak internationally  *absolutely the opposite*
> lied repeatedly  *nope*
> abused his office  *nope*
> violated the constitution  nope
> supported terrorist organizations like BLM  *nope*
> attacked religion--------except islam  *nope*




you are a poor victim of left wing indoctrination.  Nothing you have posted is true.  


You lefties always have to bring up the race card because its all you have to defend Obama's terrible record.   Obama would have been a failure if he was a pasty white red haired Irishman.   It has nothing to do with race.  He was a failure because of what he believes and because he hates everything this country stands for.


----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump is going to get 35 to 40% of the female vote.  They don't think highly of themselves.


???  Are you saying the Democrats need to mansplain to women how to vote?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is going to get 35 to 40% of the female vote.  They don't think highly of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now you attack women who choose to vote against the corrupt lying cheating hildebeast.   Typical liberal,   attack anyone who disagrees with you with personal insults.
> 
> Hillary tried to destroy Bubba's victims and called them trailer trash and sluts.  How is that favorable to women?
Click to expand...

Nope, they don't think highly of themselves.  I am simply point out the fact.  You are a typical walking dead Alt right fascist.  You attack all who disagree with you.

Yep, you are mirroring the Alinsky/Limbaugh attack on those you opposed.  We are attacking about the women who are voting for Trump, not Hillary.

You cannot get away with deflections, little buddy.

You brought up race relations above then attack me for responding, you buffoon.


----------



## bodecea

Rexx Taylor said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would joyfully shit on every left wing woman out there.
> 
> Joyfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you grope them too?  One day I suspect you're going to attack the wrong woman and she's going to shoot off your little pecker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not before I give her the old hot carl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wonder who groped Megyn last night,,,im sure she enjoyed it
Click to expand...

More Misogynist Drumpfster posting.....you minions just can't help yourselves, can you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Poor redfish.


----------



## bodecea

jillian said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been trying to take out Trump since the very first debate. I don't know what her problem is, its not the defense of women since she's barely laid a glove on rapist defender Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whining little bitches.
> 
> women aren't going to tolerate white males supremacists. bummer we vote. too bad you loons whine every time anyone tells the truth about sociopathic fat orange Donald.
Click to expand...

And, there are more women than there are men......definitely more women than there are old misogynist males wishing for the days where women "knew their place was in the house cooking dinner".


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is going to get 35 to 40% of the female vote.  They don't think highly of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now you attack women who choose to vote against the corrupt lying cheating hildebeast.   Typical liberal,   attack anyone who disagrees with you with personal insults.
> 
> Hillary tried to destroy Bubba's victims and called them trailer trash and sluts.  How is that favorable to women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they don't think highly of themselves.  I am simply point out the fact.  You are a typical walking dead Alt right fascist.  You attack all who disagree with you.
> 
> Yep, you are mirroring the Alinsky/Limbaugh attack on those you opposed.  We are attacking about the women who are voting for Trump, not Hillary.
> 
> You cannot get away with deflections, little buddy.
> 
> You brought up race relations above then attack me for responding, you buffoon.
Click to expand...



once again, you are saying that women who vote for Trump have no self respect.   Would the same apply to men who vote for Hillary?  or women who vote for Hillary since she tried to destroy her husband's victims?

I said that race relations have gone backwards under obozo.   that is true.   Obama has divided this country by race, sex, age, income, ethnicity, religion, and location.   Divide and conquer is not a new concept.   You are just to ignorant to realize it.

you post all this left wing bullshit and then say you are voting for some third party doofus.   your credibility here is less than zero.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Poor redfish.




when defeated, post smiley faces.   pathetic.


----------



## Theowl32

bodecea said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been trying to take out Trump since the very first debate. I don't know what her problem is, its not the defense of women since she's barely laid a glove on rapist defender Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whining little bitches.
> 
> women aren't going to tolerate white males supremacists. bummer we vote. too bad you loons whine every time anyone tells the truth about sociopathic fat orange Donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, there are more women than there are men......definitely more women than there are old misogynist males wishing for the days where women "knew their place was in the house cooking dinner".
Click to expand...

Hot carl


----------



## JakeStarkey

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is going to get 35 to 40% of the female vote.  They don't think highly of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now you attack women who choose to vote against the corrupt lying cheating hildebeast.   Typical liberal,   attack anyone who disagrees with you with personal insults.
> 
> Hillary tried to destroy Bubba's victims and called them trailer trash and sluts.  How is that favorable to women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they don't think highly of themselves.  I am simply point out the fact.  You are a typical walking dead Alt right fascist.  You attack all who disagree with you.
> 
> Yep, you are mirroring the Alinsky/Limbaugh attack on those you opposed.  We are attacking about the women who are voting for Trump, not Hillary.
> 
> You cannot get away with deflections, little buddy.
> 
> You brought up race relations above then attack me for responding, you buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> once again, you are saying that women who vote for Trump have no self respect.   Would the same apply to men who vote for Hillary?  or women who vote for Hillary since she tried to destroy her husband's victims?  I said that race relations have gone backwards under obozo.   that is true.   Obama has divided this country by race, sex, age, income, ethnicity, religion, and location.   Divide and conquer is not a new concept.   You are just to ignorant to realize it.  you post all this left wing bullshit and then say you are voting for some third party doofus.   your credibility here is less than zero.
Click to expand...

Show me where I said "no self respect."  That is another of your lies.

Race relations have retreated only to the extent the Alt Right comes out and then gets the crap kicked out of it.  Yes, that is true.

You post all this Alt Right nonsense, and it is all for giggles.


----------



## Crixus

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
Click to expand...



The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Crixus said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
Click to expand...

Breitbart says your mouth is full of crap.  An Establishment Conservative's Guide To The Alt-Right


----------



## rightwinger

Gingrich was 100% right about Megyn Kelly

This is FOX....you are supposed to say bad things about Clinton not Trump. Now ...Get with the program!


----------



## S.J.

Megyn's use of her position to advance her personal agenda (instead of reporting the news) is costing Fox a lot of viewers and their ratings are going to suffer because of her. That, coupled with her ridiculous demand for a $20 million salary for being a liberal shill will earn her a spot with CNN, where she'll blend right in with the rest of the bitches.  Newt brought her partisanship to the surface and exposed her.  Thank you, Mr. Speaker.


----------



## bodecea

Crixus said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
Click to expand...

Like the KKK is fake.  Like the white supremist movement is fake.  Like gamergate is fake.   You run with that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Megyn had Newt Three Boinks on the run.  Good to see.


----------



## rightwinger

I liked the part where Gingrich started to cry because he was humiliated by a woman


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yeah, you could see the tears in his eyes at being dissed by a woman.


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> Yeah, you could see the tears in his eyes at being dissed by a woman.



Newt after Kelly smacked his fat ass


----------



## S.J.

rightwinger said:


> I liked the part where Gingrich started to cry because he was humiliated by a woman


Nice try, but Kelly couldn't resist taking that childish parting shot at the end, which showed she was rattled to the point of becoming unprofessional.  This isn't going to help her career.


----------



## Crixus

JakeStarkey said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Breitbart says your mouth is full of crap.  An Establishment Conservative's Guide To The Alt-Right
Click to expand...



Fuck you and your dead boyfriend Breitbart. There is no "Alt-Right" scary clowns. Only boogiemen created by closet liberals like McConnel, Bhoner and your self. Any "conservative guide" to anything carries about as much weight as the national enquirer. After all, all a "conservative" is is a re-branded republican which is nothing more then a democrat using a different label.


----------



## Crixus

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the part where Gingrich started to cry because he was humiliated by a woman
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but Kelly couldn't resist taking that childish parting shot at the end, which showed she was rattled to the point of becoming unprofessional.  This isn't going to help her career.
Click to expand...



Mayhap the twat was bleeding out her ears?


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a woman who was not going to let a serial predator like Newt strike at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the KKK is fake.  Like the white supremist movement is fake.  Like gamergate is fake.   You run with that.
Click to expand...



For all intents and purposes the KKK is dead. After the democrats quit showing up to beat the coloreds and burn crosses they kind of faded away. Geraldo and Jerry springer kept them in play for awhile though. "Alt-Right" is nothing but a figment of yall imagination.


----------



## Crixus

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the part where Gingrich started to cry because he was humiliated by a woman
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but Kelly couldn't resist taking that childish parting shot at the end, which showed she was rattled to the point of becoming unprofessional.  This isn't going to help her career.
Click to expand...



Not at Foux, and I doubt she could land a job anyplace else. Likely she will get a talk show thats on at 1:30 AM or maybe the view. That or she will screw Ailes again and get a job on his new net work. Bet she would be a good secretary.


----------



## rightwinger

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the part where Gingrich started to cry because he was humiliated by a woman
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but Kelly couldn't resist taking that childish parting shot at the end, which showed she was rattled to the point of becoming unprofessional.  This isn't going to help her career.
Click to expand...

Newt was choking back tears


----------



## S.J.

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
> 
> 
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the KKK is fake.  Like the white supremist movement is fake.  Like gamergate is fake.   You run with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For all intents and purposes the KKK is dead. After the democrats quit showing up to beat the coloreds and burn crosses they kind of faded away. Geraldo and Jerry springer kept them in play for awhile though. "Alt-Right" is nothing but a figment of yall imagination.
Click to expand...

The left have been holding up that corpse for many years, hoping nobody will notice it's a corpse.


----------



## Crixus

S.J. said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the KKK is fake.  Like the white supremist movement is fake.  Like gamergate is fake.   You run with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For all intents and purposes the KKK is dead. After the democrats quit showing up to beat the coloreds and burn crosses they kind of faded away. Geraldo and Jerry springer kept them in play for awhile though. "Alt-Right" is nothing but a figment of yall imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left have been holding up that corpse for many years, hoping nobody will notice it's a corpse.
Click to expand...



Yup.


----------



## S.J.

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the part where Gingrich started to cry because he was humiliated by a woman
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but Kelly couldn't resist taking that childish parting shot at the end, which showed she was rattled to the point of becoming unprofessional.  This isn't going to help her career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newt was choking back tears
Click to expand...

You've been reduced to silliness.  Big step down for you, RW.


----------



## rightwinger

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
> 
> 
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the KKK is fake.  Like the white supremist movement is fake.  Like gamergate is fake.   You run with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For all intents and purposes the KKK is dead. After the democrats quit showing up to beat the coloreds and burn crosses they kind of faded away. Geraldo and Jerry springer kept them in play for awhile though. "Alt-Right" is nothing but a figment of yall imagination.
Click to expand...


They have discarded their silly hoods but have reformulated in various Arian Nation type groups


----------



## rightwinger

Newt was like a small boy scolded by the teacher

Sorry Newty....but we are not talking about Bill Clinton today


----------



## S.J.

rightwinger said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the KKK is fake.  Like the white supremist movement is fake.  Like gamergate is fake.   You run with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For all intents and purposes the KKK is dead. After the democrats quit showing up to beat the coloreds and burn crosses they kind of faded away. Geraldo and Jerry springer kept them in play for awhile though. "Alt-Right" is nothing but a figment of yall imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have discarded their silly hoods but have reformulated in various Arian Nation type groups
Click to expand...

Are these the hoods you're talking about?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are so FOS.   In your small mind anyone who has had more than one marriage is a serial predator.
> 
> the desperation of you dems is quite obvious.  you cannot run on your candidate's terrible record so you have to resort to personal lies and innuendo.
> 
> the American voters aren't buying it.   Trump is going to win.
> 
> 
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the KKK is fake.  Like the white supremist movement is fake.  Like gamergate is fake.   You run with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For all intents and purposes the KKK is dead. After the democrats quit showing up to beat the coloreds and burn crosses they kind of faded away. Geraldo and Jerry springer kept them in play for awhile though. "Alt-Right" is nothing but a figment of yall imagination.
Click to expand...

Redfish is admitting that the Dems send the segregationists and racists to the far right.  That's a start.  Good on him.


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the KKK is fake.  Like the white supremist movement is fake.  Like gamergate is fake.   You run with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For all intents and purposes the KKK is dead. After the democrats quit showing up to beat the coloreds and burn crosses they kind of faded away. Geraldo and Jerry springer kept them in play for awhile though. "Alt-Right" is nothing but a figment of yall imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left have been holding up that corpse for many years, hoping nobody will notice it's a corpse.
Click to expand...

That's alt right that has been doing it and failing miserably, much like S. J., who is melting down on this election.


----------



## Correll

oreo said:


> There's already a thread on this.
> 
> What you're really seeing here, is Newt Gingrich in total melt--down. He knows his political commentary days are OVER, and who is going to come out the hero in all of this will be Megyn Kelly.
> 
> She has been repeatedly attacked by the Reich wing...sten




I stopped reading here.

YOu are nothing but a troll.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Correll said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a thread on this.
> 
> What you're really seeing here, is Newt Gingrich in total melt--down. He knows his political commentary days are OVER, and who is going to come out the hero in all of this will be Megyn Kelly.
> 
> She has been repeatedly attacked by the Reich wing...sten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading here.
> 
> YOu are nothing but a troll.
Click to expand...

Says CorrellTroll.


----------



## Slade3200

S.J. said:


> Megyn's use of her position to advance her personal agenda (instead of reporting the news) is costing Fox a lot of viewers and their ratings are going to suffer because of her. That, coupled with her ridiculous demand for a $20 million salary for being a liberal shill will earn her a spot with CNN, where she'll blend right in with the rest of the bitches.  Newt brought her partisanship to the surface and exposed her.  Thank you, Mr. Speaker.


What is her personal agenda?


----------



## S.J.

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn's use of her position to advance her personal agenda (instead of reporting the news) is costing Fox a lot of viewers and their ratings are going to suffer because of her. That, coupled with her ridiculous demand for a $20 million salary for being a liberal shill will earn her a spot with CNN, where she'll blend right in with the rest of the bitches.  Newt brought her partisanship to the surface and exposed her.  Thank you, Mr. Speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> What is her personal agenda?
Click to expand...

To slander candidates she doesn't like under the guise of journalism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn's use of her position to advance her personal agenda (instead of reporting the news) is costing Fox a lot of viewers and their ratings are going to suffer because of her. That, coupled with her ridiculous demand for a $20 million salary for being a liberal shill will earn her a spot with CNN, where she'll blend right in with the rest of the bitches.  Newt brought her partisanship to the surface and exposed her.  Thank you, Mr. Speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> What is her personal agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To slander candidates she doesn't like under the guise of journalism.
Click to expand...

You are loony.  Her job is to make them tell the truth.


----------



## Slade3200

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn's use of her position to advance her personal agenda (instead of reporting the news) is costing Fox a lot of viewers and their ratings are going to suffer because of her. That, coupled with her ridiculous demand for a $20 million salary for being a liberal shill will earn her a spot with CNN, where she'll blend right in with the rest of the bitches.  Newt brought her partisanship to the surface and exposed her.  Thank you, Mr. Speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> What is her personal agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To slander candidates she doesn't like under the guise of journalism.
Click to expand...

I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander. Other than that I see her is a harsh critique of both candidates. She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor. I see many Trumpsters getting butthurt when they see her challenging Trump or his surrogates and that automatically makes her a liberal in the tank for Clinton... I don't think so


----------



## hjmick

Funny how she was everyone's darling until she dared to think for herself and express her opinion and ask tough questions...


----------



## Slade3200

hjmick said:


> Funny how she was everyone's darling until she dared to think for herself and express her opinion and ask tough questions...


Yeah, now she is a liberal clinton lover... Funny how these people try to think


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn's use of her position to advance her personal agenda (instead of reporting the news) is costing Fox a lot of viewers and their ratings are going to suffer because of her. That, coupled with her ridiculous demand for a $20 million salary for being a liberal shill will earn her a spot with CNN, where she'll blend right in with the rest of the bitches.  Newt brought her partisanship to the surface and exposed her.  Thank you, Mr. Speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> What is her personal agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To slander candidates she doesn't like under the guise of journalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are loony.  Her job is to make them tell the truth.
Click to expand...

Which she doesn't do with Democrats.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> She hammered Newt into restraint, pulled him up short, and drove him off weeping.
> 
> My candidate is McMullin, your candidate, Trump, is a womanizer and a liar and a compulsive narcissist.
> 
> What is it with you strange people on the Alt right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the KKK is fake.  Like the white supremist movement is fake.  Like gamergate is fake.   You run with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For all intents and purposes the KKK is dead. After the democrats quit showing up to beat the coloreds and burn crosses they kind of faded away. Geraldo and Jerry springer kept them in play for awhile though. "Alt-Right" is nothing but a figment of yall imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have discarded their silly hoods but have reformulated in various Arian Nation type groups
Click to expand...



made up of democrats and crazy far right lunatics.


----------



## HUGGY

S.J. said:


> This is fantastic.  FINALLY somebody put that partisan bitch in her place.  Newt, you ARE the man!



Newt is a criminal.  He was run out of the House for his illegal activity when he was speaker.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the KKK is fake.  Like the white supremist movement is fake.  Like gamergate is fake.   You run with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For all intents and purposes the KKK is dead. After the democrats quit showing up to beat the coloreds and burn crosses they kind of faded away. Geraldo and Jerry springer kept them in play for awhile though. "Alt-Right" is nothing but a figment of yall imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have discarded their silly hoods but have reformulated in various Arian Nation type groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> made up of democrats and crazy far right lunatics.
Click to expand...

 You continue to make no sense.  Keep trying.


----------



## Slade3200

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn's use of her position to advance her personal agenda (instead of reporting the news) is costing Fox a lot of viewers and their ratings are going to suffer because of her. That, coupled with her ridiculous demand for a $20 million salary for being a liberal shill will earn her a spot with CNN, where she'll blend right in with the rest of the bitches.  Newt brought her partisanship to the surface and exposed her.  Thank you, Mr. Speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> What is her personal agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To slander candidates she doesn't like under the guise of journalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are loony.  Her job is to make them tell the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which she doesn't do with Democrats.
Click to expand...

I've referenced this many times but it must be bouncing off that think skull of yours. Two segments after the Newt interview she did a piece on Clintons emails with Obama, and showed more emotion attacking Clinton on her part than she did against Newt when he was throwing his tantrum.


----------



## S.J.

Slade3200 said:


> I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander.


No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.



Slade3200 said:


> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.


No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn's use of her position to advance her personal agenda (instead of reporting the news) is costing Fox a lot of viewers and their ratings are going to suffer because of her. That, coupled with her ridiculous demand for a $20 million salary for being a liberal shill will earn her a spot with CNN, where she'll blend right in with the rest of the bitches.  Newt brought her partisanship to the surface and exposed her.  Thank you, Mr. Speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> What is her personal agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To slander candidates she doesn't like under the guise of journalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are loony.  Her job is to make them tell the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which she doesn't do with Democrats.
Click to expand...

You can't prove that.  She has talked about wikileaks and other issues.  Your lies are silly.


----------



## Slade3200

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander.
> 
> 
> 
> No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
Click to expand...

She didn't call trump a sexual predator dumbass. Did you even watch the show? What's wrong with you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander.
> 
> 
> 
> No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
Click to expand...

If 11 women said he groped them, then, yes if called him a sexual predator it is not slander.  But she did not call him a sexual predator.  Next.


----------



## S.J.

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn's use of her position to advance her personal agenda (instead of reporting the news) is costing Fox a lot of viewers and their ratings are going to suffer because of her. That, coupled with her ridiculous demand for a $20 million salary for being a liberal shill will earn her a spot with CNN, where she'll blend right in with the rest of the bitches.  Newt brought her partisanship to the surface and exposed her.  Thank you, Mr. Speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> What is her personal agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To slander candidates she doesn't like under the guise of journalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are loony.  Her job is to make them tell the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which she doesn't do with Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've referenced this many times but it must be bouncing off that think skull of yours. Two segments after the Newt interview she did a piece on Clintons emails with Obama, and showed more emotion attacking Clinton on her part than she did against Newt when he was throwing his tantrum.
Click to expand...

Then post it instead of asking us to take your word for it.  PS, we're still waiting for her to call Bill Clinton a sexual predator, which she refused to do then challenged by Gingrich.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander.
> 
> 
> 
> No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 11 women said he groped them, then, yes calling him a sexual predator is not slander.  Next.
Click to expand...

It's slander if it hasn't been proven.  And she refuses to accept that several of the accusers have been debunked.  She attacked the witness on the plane when he said the woman was lying.


----------



## Slade3200

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander.
> 
> 
> 
> No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 11 women said he groped them, then, yes calling him a sexual predator is not slander.  Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's slander if it hasn't been proven.  And she refuses to accept that several of the accusers have been debunked.  She attacked the witness on the plane when he said the woman was lying.
Click to expand...

Yeah, because that guy is a known liar


----------



## S.J.

One woman claimed she was groped by Trump during a Ray Charles concert that had been CANCELLED.  She never addressed that.


----------



## S.J.

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander.
> 
> 
> 
> No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 11 women said he groped them, then, yes calling him a sexual predator is not slander.  Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's slander if it hasn't been proven.  And she refuses to accept that several of the accusers have been debunked.  She attacked the witness on the plane when he said the woman was lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because that guy is a known liar
Click to expand...

Sure, but the woman who claimed she was groped at a concert that never took place isn't?


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the KKK is fake.  Like the white supremist movement is fake.  Like gamergate is fake.   You run with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For all intents and purposes the KKK is dead. After the democrats quit showing up to beat the coloreds and burn crosses they kind of faded away. Geraldo and Jerry springer kept them in play for awhile though. "Alt-Right" is nothing but a figment of yall imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have discarded their silly hoods but have reformulated in various Arian Nation type groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> made up of democrats and crazy far right lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue to make no sense.  Keep trying.
Click to expand...



Too subtle for ya?    let me try again-------------the make up of the KKK,  in the past democrats, today far right lunatics.   The only difference is that there are a lot more democrats than far right loons.


----------



## Slade3200

Slade3200 said:


> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.





S.J. said:


> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.


OK time to put an end to this BS. I'm going to prove my point then you are going to respond and say that you are sorry and that you were mistaken.

Here is her interview with Newt, then her interview about Clintons emails in the same episode. Watch them both and you can't tell me that she wasn't being equally as critical. For a sugarcoat, watch her destroy Donna Brazile in an interview after the Debate. She is not a closet liberal playing sides you DUMBSHIT.  Your argument is done.


Jump to 3:43


----------



## Slade3200

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander.
> 
> 
> 
> No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 11 women said he groped them, then, yes calling him a sexual predator is not slander.  Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's slander if it hasn't been proven.  And she refuses to accept that several of the accusers have been debunked.  She attacked the witness on the plane when he said the woman was lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because that guy is a known liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but the woman who claimed she was groped at a concert that never took place isn't?
Click to expand...

And you are totally fine to debunk her, but don't get in a hissy when your star witness is a lying freak


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander.
> 
> 
> 
> No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 11 women said he groped them, then, yes calling him a sexual predator is not slander.  Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's slander if it hasn't been proven.  And she refuses to accept that several of the accusers have been debunked.  She attacked the witness on the plane when he said the woman was lying.
Click to expand...

Nope, they have not been debunked, only you and your master.

KKK: back then, dem cons; today, alt right cons and freaks.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the alt right is.   Trump supporters are loyal patriotic americans who are tired of watching their country go into the dumper due to liberal policies from both parties.  They are fed up with the establishment in both parties including the Bushes, Clintons, and all the other corrupt assholes who have created the mess we are in.
> 
> You are free to waste your vote on McMuffin.   No one really cares what you think or how you vote.   You have zero credibility on this board.   You are a joke, a clown, a loser.   Now, move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "alt-right" is nothing more then a boogieman created by the career politicians in Washington to scare voters into line nothing more. Its fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the KKK is fake.  Like the white supremist movement is fake.  Like gamergate is fake.   You run with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For all intents and purposes the KKK is dead. After the democrats quit showing up to beat the coloreds and burn crosses they kind of faded away. Geraldo and Jerry springer kept them in play for awhile though. "Alt-Right" is nothing but a figment of yall imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have discarded their silly hoods but have reformulated in various Arian Nation type groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> made up of democrats and crazy far right lunatics.
Click to expand...

Trump voters to a man


----------



## rightwinger

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander.
> 
> 
> 
> No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 11 women said he groped them, then, yes calling him a sexual predator is not slander.  Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's slander if it hasn't been proven.  And she refuses to accept that several of the accusers have been debunked.  She attacked the witness on the plane when he said the woman was lying.
Click to expand...

Actually Trump is making the slander charge. The burden of proof is on him. He said/she said is not enough


----------



## JakeStarkey

Put them all under deposition.

Trump has pinned himself on the tail, the donkey.


----------



## BluesLegend

jillian said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been trying to take out Trump since the very first debate. I don't know what her problem is, its not the defense of women since she's barely laid a glove on rapist defender Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whining little bitches.
> 
> women aren't going to tolerate white males supremacists. bummer we vote. too bad you loons whine every time anyone tells the truth about sociopathic fat orange Donald.
Click to expand...


All you liberal women can do is spend a man's money.


----------



## JakeStarkey




----------



## Slade3200

Slade3200 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK time to put an end to this BS. I'm going to prove my point then you are going to respond and say that you are sorry and that you were mistaken.
> 
> Here is her interview with Newt, then her interview about Clintons emails in the same episode. Watch them both and you can't tell me that she wasn't being equally as critical. For a sugarcoat, watch her destroy Donna Brazile in an interview after the Debate. She is not a closet liberal playing sides you DUMBSHIT.  Your argument is done.
> 
> 
> Jump to 3:43
Click to expand...

Oh come on, don't run and hide right after I've put the proof right in front of your face. Man up and admit you were wrong


----------



## JakeStarkey

Slade3200 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK time to put an end to this BS. I'm going to prove my point then you are going to respond and say that you are sorry and that you were mistaken.
> 
> Here is her interview with Newt, then her interview about Clintons emails in the same episode. Watch them both and you can't tell me that she wasn't being equally as critical. For a sugarcoat, watch her destroy Donna Brazile in an interview after the Debate. She is not a closet liberal playing sides you DUMBSHIT.  Your argument is done.
> 
> 
> Jump to 3:43
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, don't run and hide right after I've put the proof right in front of your face. Man up and admit you were wrong
Click to expand...

S. J. always scampers.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Newt was like a small boy scolded by the teacher
> 
> Sorry Newty....but we are not talking about Bill Clinton today



I thought both sounded pretty bad.


----------



## jillian

BluesLegend said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan was on the rag to say the least.     Newt pwnd her (or Megwen becoming a transgender nowadays?) !
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass handed to her.  I see CNN in her future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been trying to take out Trump since the very first debate. I don't know what her problem is, its not the defense of women since she's barely laid a glove on rapist defender Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whining little bitches.
> 
> women aren't going to tolerate white males supremacists. bummer we vote. too bad you loons whine every time anyone tells the truth about sociopathic fat orange Donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you liberal women can do is spend a man's money.
Click to expand...


i make more than most men. but thanks for playing, loser


----------



## GWV5903

JakeStarkey said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meg made Newt look stoopid.
> 
> 
> 
> Worse, she exposed him for what he is...a misogynistic, partisan Republican hack with anger issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But skipped the FACT that Hillary is married to a Sexual Predator that she has continued to ignore his misogynist exploits for decades, now how do you spin this, bad judgement or just a forgiving spouse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WJC is not running.  Trump is running.  He is not worthy to be president.
Click to expand...


WJC is married on paper to the DNC nominee and she is accepting of his behavior, yet you ignore this simple fact, its called a double standard...


----------



## GWV5903

Divine.Wind said:


> Kelly has equated the problem with accusing Trump is the same as women who accused Clinton.



If you remember correctly the Access Hollywood Hot Mic came out before Trump made any assertions about Bill. In fact he refrained from it in the 1st debate. The history of Bill's antics is bolstered with multiple years and so called victims. I thinks it's safe to say the dialogue on the AH Hot Mic was a conversation the majority of men in the world have had. That certainly doesn't excuse it and he could very well lose the election over it. In the same breath I believe Trump and Bill have been in compromising positions with women due to their own choices.


----------



## Divine Wind

jillian said:


> i make more than most men. but thanks for playing, loser


Is that because most men in the world make little to nothing?

What figure are you using to say "I make more than most men"?



BluesLegend said:


> All you liberal women can do is spend a man's money.


Are a divorced, terminally single conservative male?


----------



## S.J.

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> 
> 
> If 11 women said he groped them, then, yes calling him a sexual predator is not slander.  Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's slander if it hasn't been proven.  And she refuses to accept that several of the accusers have been debunked.  She attacked the witness on the plane when he said the woman was lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because that guy is a known liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but the woman who claimed she was groped at a concert that never took place isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are totally fine to debunk her, but don't get in a hissy when your star witness is a lying freak
Click to expand...

You haven't made a case for the guy being a "known liar".  Besides that, your candidate Hillary is a "known liar" as well as her husband and our current president but I have a feeling you won't acknowledge that inconvenient fact.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander.
> 
> 
> 
> No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 11 women said he groped them, then, yes calling him a sexual predator is not slander.  Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's slander if it hasn't been proven.  And she refuses to accept that several of the accusers have been debunked.  She attacked the witness on the plane when he said the woman was lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they have not been debunked, only you and your master.
> 
> KKK: back then, dem cons; today, alt right cons and freaks.
Click to expand...

Shut up.  Nobody takes you seriously.


----------



## S.J.

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander.
> 
> 
> 
> No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 11 women said he groped them, then, yes calling him a sexual predator is not slander.  Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's slander if it hasn't been proven.  And she refuses to accept that several of the accusers have been debunked.  She attacked the witness on the plane when he said the woman was lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Trump is making the slander charge. The burden of proof is on him. He said/she said is not enough
Click to expand...

Wrong, if someone makes false allegations against you, and you sue them for slander, THEY have to prove what they said is true.  You're as bad as Jake.


----------



## S.J.

Slade3200 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK time to put an end to this BS. I'm going to prove my point then you are going to respond and say that you are sorry and that you were mistaken.
> 
> Here is her interview with Newt, then her interview about Clintons emails in the same episode. Watch them both and you can't tell me that she wasn't being equally as critical. For a sugarcoat, watch her destroy Donna Brazile in an interview after the Debate. She is not a closet liberal playing sides you DUMBSHIT.  Your argument is done.
> 
> 
> Jump to 3:43
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, don't run and hide right after I've put the proof right in front of your face. Man up and admit you were wrong
Click to expand...




Slade3200 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK time to put an end to this BS. I'm going to prove my point then you are going to respond and say that you are sorry and that you were mistaken.
> 
> Here is her interview with Newt, then her interview about Clintons emails in the same episode. Watch them both and you can't tell me that she wasn't being equally as critical. For a sugarcoat, watch her destroy Donna Brazile in an interview after the Debate. She is not a closet liberal playing sides you DUMBSHIT.  Your argument is done.
> 
> Jump to 3:43
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, don't run and hide right after I've put the proof right in front of your face. Man up and admit you were wrong
Click to expand...

Your second video started out like she was being tough but then Kelly backed off at the end and went to a break, giving Hillary's shill the last word.  The second video was not from the same show, but she let Donna Brazile off the hook at the end of the video.  No parting cheap shots like with Gingrich, and no vitriol.  She clearly has it in for Trump.  Nice try though.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK time to put an end to this BS. I'm going to prove my point then you are going to respond and say that you are sorry and that you were mistaken.
> 
> Here is her interview with Newt, then her interview about Clintons emails in the same episode. Watch them both and you can't tell me that she wasn't being equally as critical. For a sugarcoat, watch her destroy Donna Brazile in an interview after the Debate. She is not a closet liberal playing sides you DUMBSHIT.  Your argument is done.
> 
> 
> Jump to 3:43
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, don't run and hide right after I've put the proof right in front of your face. Man up and admit you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S. J. always scampers.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but I don't get paid to sit at the computer 24 hours a day.  I DO have a life outside of my computer.  Obviously, you don't.


----------



## Slade3200

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK time to put an end to this BS. I'm going to prove my point then you are going to respond and say that you are sorry and that you were mistaken.
> 
> Here is her interview with Newt, then her interview about Clintons emails in the same episode. Watch them both and you can't tell me that she wasn't being equally as critical. For a sugarcoat, watch her destroy Donna Brazile in an interview after the Debate. She is not a closet liberal playing sides you DUMBSHIT.  Your argument is done.
> 
> 
> Jump to 3:43
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, don't run and hide right after I've put the proof right in front of your face. Man up and admit you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK time to put an end to this BS. I'm going to prove my point then you are going to respond and say that you are sorry and that you were mistaken.
> 
> Here is her interview with Newt, then her interview about Clintons emails in the same episode. Watch them both and you can't tell me that she wasn't being equally as critical. For a sugarcoat, watch her destroy Donna Brazile in an interview after the Debate. She is not a closet liberal playing sides you DUMBSHIT.  Your argument is done.
> 
> Jump to 3:43
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, don't run and hide right after I've put the proof right in front of your face. Man up and admit you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your second video started out like she was being tough but then Kelly backed off at the end and went to a break, giving Hillary's shill the last word.  The second video was not from the same show, but she let Donna Brazile off the hook at the end of the video.  No parting cheap shots like with Gingrich, and no vitriol.  She clearly has it in for Trump.  Nice try though.
Click to expand...

Proof that you are as useless as blind, def and dumb watchdog... The proof is literally right in from of you and if you really can't see it then you need some serious help my friend


----------



## S.J.

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK time to put an end to this BS. I'm going to prove my point then you are going to respond and say that you are sorry and that you were mistaken.
> 
> Here is her interview with Newt, then her interview about Clintons emails in the same episode. Watch them both and you can't tell me that she wasn't being equally as critical. For a sugarcoat, watch her destroy Donna Brazile in an interview after the Debate. She is not a closet liberal playing sides you DUMBSHIT.  Your argument is done.
> 
> 
> Jump to 3:43
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, don't run and hide right after I've put the proof right in front of your face. Man up and admit you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK time to put an end to this BS. I'm going to prove my point then you are going to respond and say that you are sorry and that you were mistaken.
> 
> Here is her interview with Newt, then her interview about Clintons emails in the same episode. Watch them both and you can't tell me that she wasn't being equally as critical. For a sugarcoat, watch her destroy Donna Brazile in an interview after the Debate. She is not a closet liberal playing sides you DUMBSHIT.  Your argument is done.
> 
> Jump to 3:43
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, don't run and hide right after I've put the proof right in front of your face. Man up and admit you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your second video started out like she was being tough but then Kelly backed off at the end and went to a break, giving Hillary's shill the last word.  The second video was not from the same show, but she let Donna Brazile off the hook at the end of the video.  No parting cheap shots like with Gingrich, and no vitriol.  She clearly has it in for Trump.  Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof that you are as useless as blind, def and dumb watchdog... The proof is literally right in from of you and if you really can't see it then you need some serious help my friend
Click to expand...

What's wrong, Megyn, you mad 'cause you didn't get the answer you wanted?
PS, I'm not your friend.


----------



## Slade3200

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK time to put an end to this BS. I'm going to prove my point then you are going to respond and say that you are sorry and that you were mistaken.
> 
> Here is her interview with Newt, then her interview about Clintons emails in the same episode. Watch them both and you can't tell me that she wasn't being equally as critical. For a sugarcoat, watch her destroy Donna Brazile in an interview after the Debate. She is not a closet liberal playing sides you DUMBSHIT.  Your argument is done.
> 
> 
> Jump to 3:43
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, don't run and hide right after I've put the proof right in front of your face. Man up and admit you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK time to put an end to this BS. I'm going to prove my point then you are going to respond and say that you are sorry and that you were mistaken.
> 
> Here is her interview with Newt, then her interview about Clintons emails in the same episode. Watch them both and you can't tell me that she wasn't being equally as critical. For a sugarcoat, watch her destroy Donna Brazile in an interview after the Debate. She is not a closet liberal playing sides you DUMBSHIT.  Your argument is done.
> 
> Jump to 3:43
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, don't run and hide right after I've put the proof right in front of your face. Man up and admit you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your second video started out like she was being tough but then Kelly backed off at the end and went to a break, giving Hillary's shill the last word.  The second video was not from the same show, but she let Donna Brazile off the hook at the end of the video.  No parting cheap shots like with Gingrich, and no vitriol.  She clearly has it in for Trump.  Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof that you are as useless as blind, def and dumb watchdog... The proof is literally right in from of you and if you really can't see it then you need some serious help my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong, Megyn, you mad 'cause you didn't get the answer you wanted?
> PS, I'm not your friend.
Click to expand...

I was hoping you could be objective and honest but you have proven to be a true braindead partisan. Either that or you suffer from a Trump ego and can't admit you are wrong, either way, I have no use wasting my time talking to somebody like you.


----------



## S.J.

Slade3200 said:


> I was hoping you could be objective and honest but you have proven to be a true braindead partisan. Either that or you suffer from a Trump ego and can't admit you are wrong, either way, I have no use wasting my time talking to somebody like you.


You, talking about honesty, is the height of hypocrisy.  You can't even admit your candidate is the biggest liar in American political history.  Piss off.


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say the "anger issues" comment could be slander.
> 
> 
> 
> No, referring to Trump as a sexual predator without proof is slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She goes after Trump and she also goes after Clinton. Both with vigor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she doesn't.  She goes after Trump with vigor, she goes after Hillary with puff balls.  She asks Hillary surrogates softball questions and doesn't challenge them when they give an evasive answer of avoid it altogether.  She attacks Trump surrogates when they don't give the answer she wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 11 women said he groped them, then, yes calling him a sexual predator is not slander.  Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's slander if it hasn't been proven.  And she refuses to accept that several of the accusers have been debunked.  She attacked the witness on the plane when he said the woman was lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they have not been debunked, only you and your master.
> 
> KKK: back then, dem cons; today, alt right cons and freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up.  Nobody takes you seriously.
Click to expand...

Yes, keep yelling at the mirror.  S. J., you mindless partisans are helpless now.


----------



## Slade3200

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping you could be objective and honest but you have proven to be a true braindead partisan. Either that or you suffer from a Trump ego and can't admit you are wrong, either way, I have no use wasting my time talking to somebody like you.
> 
> 
> 
> You, talking about honesty, is the height of hypocrisy.  You can't even admit your candidate is the biggest liar in American political history.  Piss off.
Click to expand...

She is bad but Trump puts her to shame when it comes to honesty. Keep drinking the koolaid with all the other partisan puppets


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## regent

Ame®icano said:


>


Trump changed her hairdo, not a very good job, but he seems proud.


----------



## S.J.

regent said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump changed her hairdo, not a very good job, but he seems proud.
Click to expand...

He brought out the dyke in her.


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump changed her hairdo, not a very good job, but he seems proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He brought out the dyke in her.
Click to expand...

And you wonder why women will vote against him 65 to 35.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump changed her hairdo, not a very good job, but he seems proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He brought out the dyke in her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why *women will vote against him* 65 to 35.
Click to expand...

Did Megyn tell you that?


----------



## Ame®icano

regent said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump changed her hairdo, not a very good job, but he seems proud.
Click to expand...


"After Trump" she changed her hairdo from "cutie" to match the new attitude - "bitchy".


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump changed her hairdo, not a very good job, but he seems proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He brought out the dyke in her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why women will vote against him 65 to 35.
Click to expand...



bullshit.  When 25,000 show up for his rallys, half of them are women.   Your playing of the woman card fails once again.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump changed her hairdo, not a very good job, but he seems proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He brought out the dyke in her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why women will vote against him 65 to 35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.  When 25,000 show up for his rallys, half of them are women.   Your playing of the woman card fails once again.
Click to expand...

The lower ten percent in self esteem among women.  I know Kelleyanne and she is in it for the party and the money only.


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump changed her hairdo, not a very good job, but he seems proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He brought out the dyke in her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why *women will vote against him* 65 to 35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Megyn tell you that?
Click to expand...

You told her that.  Your may be mean but you are not stupid.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump changed her hairdo, not a very good job, but he seems proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He brought out the dyke in her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why women will vote against him 65 to 35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.  When 25,000 show up for his rallys, half of them are women.   Your playing of the woman card fails once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lower ten percent in self esteem among women.  I know Kelleyanne and she is in it for the party and the money only.
Click to expand...



So all women who support Trump are in the lower ten percent in self esteem?   Explain how half of US women are in the lower 10%-------------is that the new liberal math?

And sure, Conway is in it for the money,  who isn't?   Money and power motivate all politicians,  the Clintons have proved that for 30 years.   The difference is that the Clintons have no morals or ethics and have cheated for everything they have.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump changed her hairdo, not a very good job, but he seems proud.
> 
> 
> 
> He brought out the dyke in her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why women will vote against him 65 to 35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.  When 25,000 show up for his rallys, half of them are women.   Your playing of the woman card fails once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lower ten percent in self esteem among women.  I know Kelleyanne and she is in it for the party and the money only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So all women who support Trump are in the lower ten percent in self esteem?   Explain how half of US women are in the lower 10%-------------is that the new liberal math?  And sure, Conway is in it for the money,  who isn't?   Money and power motivate all politicians,  the Clintons have proved that for 30 years.   The difference is that the Clintons have no morals or ethics and have cheated for everything they have.
Click to expand...

The women at the ralleys, yes, are in the lower 10%.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He brought out the dyke in her.
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why women will vote against him 65 to 35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.  When 25,000 show up for his rallys, half of them are women.   Your playing of the woman card fails once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lower ten percent in self esteem among women.  I know Kelleyanne and she is in it for the party and the money only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So all women who support Trump are in the lower ten percent in self esteem?   Explain how half of US women are in the lower 10%-------------is that the new liberal math?  And sure, Conway is in it for the money,  who isn't?   Money and power motivate all politicians,  the Clintons have proved that for 30 years.   The difference is that the Clintons have no morals or ethics and have cheated for everything they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The women at the ralleys, yes, are in the lower 10%.
Click to expand...



half cannot be the lower 10%.    Did you fail the third grade?  Half or more of American women will be voting for Trump.   50% is not 10%.   WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> I know Kelleyanne and she is in it for the party and the money only.


Now I've heard everything from you.  Tell us about your relationship with Kellyanne.  LMAO


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Kelleyanne and she is in it for the party and the money only.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've heard everything from you.  Tell us about your relationship with Kellyanne.  LMAO
Click to expand...

Junior Leaguer out of Dallas.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Kelleyanne and she is in it for the party and the money only.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've heard everything from you.  Tell us about your relationship with Kellyanne.  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Junior Leaguer out of Dallas.
Click to expand...


----------

